# Home Screen Shots- Share your phone's home screen/wallpaper/theme/icons/etc.



## N00B_IN_N33D

*Home Screen Shots OP:*

The "*[Off Topic] Zen Lounge*" thread is a great place to socialize with other active Vibrant users, however, since its creation on 4/11/12 it has received about 2,000 posts and rising. So in the mess of posts and "







" some splendid looking home screens, theme suggestions, icons and other forms of eye candy have been lost. Thus I thought it would only be appropriate to develop a thread dedicated to the sharing of home screens, themes, icons, and whatever else you guys find makes your phone look unique and favorable. So go for it! Share, share, and share away!​
_________________________________________________________________________​
*The Zen Lounge's rules apply here as well!*​
****Be sure to KEEP IT CLEAN. ****​*You know the rules. Nothing to offend re: religion, race, gender, nudity...*​


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*Recommended Links/Threads:*

Are you curious to find a new look for your phone, but not exactly sure where to look? Then you may find the following threads/links of interest. After scouring the interwebs in search of themes, wallpapers, and icons I've come across some very informal threads and websites that you may find beneficial to creating a phone that shrieks "*YOU!*". Please, feel free to share with me and the rest of the community threads you feel are worth noting, and I'll more then gladly post them up here...
*Official MEGA CM9 Theme Chooser Collection*
*[Collection] ICON SETS | Over *750* different Icon Packs*
*Commonly Used Widgets*
*[LOCKRINGS][METAMORPH] OVER 100 Custom Lock rings for all!*
*[deviantart] **mariok13**'s icons *(Thanks Lapdog01)
*IconsPedia*
*[Wallpapers] Visualparadox.com* (Thanks Lapdog01)
*My Own Homemade **Zen Wallpapers*
*[Wallpapers] Wallbase.cc*
*Doug's **Zen Wallpaper Pack *(Thanks Dougfresh)
*[Dropbox] Androidstash*
*Kannibalism's Collection Of Custom Dock Bars* (Thanks Amandadam)
*[B&W Wallpapers] Shorpy.com *(Thanks Amandadam)
*Amandadam's B&W Wallpaper Collection* (Thanks Amandadam)
*Elegant Dusk Theme *(Thanks Dougfresh)
*[Icons] **SC Disc Icons* (Thanks Lapdog01)
*[Wallpaper]**[deviantart] Water by**Znidarsic* (Thanks Yosup)
*Blue Icons Pack *(Thanks Lapdog01)
*[Icons] Rounds v2 *(Thanks Lapdog01)
*[Icons] **3d Glossy Blue Orbs *(Thanks Lapdog01)
*[Collection] Custom Boot Animations and Splash Screens*
*[Boot Animation] [unsupported] A Huge Collection of Boots*


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

*My Current Home screen:*​









*My Previous Home Screens:*​
B&W Minimalistic- IMG: https://dl.dropbox.c...21-00-20-16.png | Theme: Lucid | Clock Widget: https://dl.dropbox.c...nalog Clock.apk | Date Widget: Minimalistic Text | Icons: Symplistic White
Jellybean- Video: https://dl.dropbox.c...Home_Screen.mp4 | IMG: http://img.tapatalk....1-df6e-9dc6.jpg |Rom: ICZen | Launcher: Apex | Icons: Ice Cream Sandwich (theme) | Theme: Jelly Bean Theme 1.8.4 Blue flavor | Wallpaper: http://img.tapatalk....9-e1e7-45eb.jpg
Miui Style- IMG: http://img.tapatalk....8-ab60-39e1.jpg | Rom: ICZen | Theme: MasterUIv4 | Launcher: Apex + Orange Theme | Icons: Metro Inspired | Wallpaper: http://rootzwiki.com..._10#entry760172


----------



## lapdog01

Rom: IC ZEN 1.84
Apex launcher
Theme: GOLD-EDGE

sent from my mind


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> *(So please don't post a screenshot that has a nasty picture of xriderx66's girlfriend as the wallpaper. Even if it's your favorite wallpaper.)*​


ey wtf is this shit yo
Thats all my wallpaper is.. my gf


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> ey wtf is this shit yo
> Thats all my wallpaper is.. my gf


Emphasis on "nasty", if it's a conservative picture then your golden. However if she looks like the picture I saw a while back in the Zen Lounge... Then it must be a big wallpaper, I'm sure she fills that screen right up







... Lol. Just pulling your leg xriderx66. If you find the comment in the OP offensive then I can remove it.


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Emphasis on "nasty", if it's a conservative picture then your golden. However if she looks like the picture I saw a while back in the Zen Lounge... Then it must be a big wallpaper, I'm sure she fills that screen right up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Lol. Just pulling your leg xriderx66. If you find the comment in the OP offensive then I can remove it.


Yeah! Take it off you disrespected me, and my girlfriend! I want you to say sorry for that!

No, I'm just kidding, I know its a joke haha I still hate doug for bringing up all this ha


----------



## dougfresh

I don't want to post nothing!!!!Take that NOOB.lol ok I have dusty live wallpaper from the Market..


----------



## dougfresh

What do you think about this free lwp: http://db.tt/LY8cnBdX


----------



## xriderx66

Miui v4


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hey N00B, will you send me or link me to the wallpaper you used in your screenie, I like it.

And yes, I am the minimalist, and hey, at least I know what I like, lol. (Zeam Launcher btw)


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Br1cK said:


> Hey N00B, will you send me or link me to the wallpaper you used in your screenie, I like it.


Of course I can. It's kinda big, maybe even bigger then it needs to be, but I don't like my wallpapers small and blurry . Here you are...










By the way, my prayers go out to you and the people of your city. I hope that the coming days will bring the cease of this fiendish inferno.✝


----------



## lapdog01

Pyrple rabbyt theme
sent from my mind


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> *Recommended Threads:*
> 
> Are you curious to find a new look for your phone, but not exactly sure where to look? Then you may find the following threads/links of interest. After scouring the interwebs in search of themes, wallpapers, and icons I've come across some very informal threads and websites that you may find beneficial to creating a phone that shrieks "*YOU!*". Please, feel free to share with me and the rest of the community threads you feel are worth noting, and I'll more then gladly post them up here...
> *Official MEGA CM9 Theme Chooser Collection*
> *[Collection] ICON SETS | Over *750* different Icon Packs*
> *Commonly Used Widgets*
> *LOCKRINGS][METAMORPH] OVER 100 Custom Lock rings for all!*


Just added a *"Recommended Threads" *section in the second post.


----------



## yosup

@N00B-ilicious
Lol ... just now "discovered" this thread. Nice1, homeslice. 


lapdog01 said:


> ... And yes, I am the minimalist, and hey, at least I know what I like, lol.


Definitely Zen ... very fitting for a true Zen Master / Practitioner.


----------



## yosup

In the OT spirit of the Zen Lounge, a screenie of my SGT7 Tab (AOKP #39, Cobalt theme, Apex launcher). Simple & peaceful.

WP = Sunset Tones - Paramali Beach, Cyprus (by hateom):
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details/2863/sunset_tones.html


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Damn, dawg ... those are sum WICKED wp's. Always rockin' da Zen Bling, baby!! Keep representin'.


Im still searching for somethin that rocks liks enkyo, goldrush,Dust, and the Stock Zen-green...can't get that little somethin thats missing.
sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Im still searching for somethin that rocks liks enkyo, goldrush,Dust, and the Stock Zen-green...can't get that little somethin thats missing.
> sent from my mind


Stay thirsty, my friend. 

[EDIT]
I have the worst luck with uploading pix. I first tried using a db link wrapped in img tags, but it was oddly at a very reduced resolution (tho db has worked well the other times I've used it). Since the png file size was 943 kb, I used Tapatalk to upload (but the "full" size option wasn't sharp but still better than my db attempt). Maybe I try imgur (B's recommendation) one of these days? Or, I wonder if jpg's are better despite the lossy compression? Lol. Oh well ... onward.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> Stay thirsty, my friend.
> 
> [EDIT]
> I have the worst luck with uploading pix. I first tried using a db link wrapped in img tags, but it was oddly at a very reduced resolution (tho db has worked well the other times I've used it). Since the png file size was 943 kb, I used Tapatalk to upload (but the "full" size option wasn't sharp but still better than my db attempt). Maybe I try imgur (B's recommendation) one of these days? Or, I wonder if jpg's are better despite the lossy compression? Lol. Oh well ... onward.


That's odd. If I'm not using Tapatalk to upload a screenshot (that's what I did for the screenie in the third post, then I upload my screenshots by uploading it to the "public" folder of my Dropbox account, getting the public link, and placing it in a post. Never had any real image quality issues using that method...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ... I upload my screenshots by uploading it to the "public" folder of my Dropbox account, getting the public link, and placing it in a post. Never had any real image quality issues using that method ...


Yeah, I've been using your method, but this time around it looks like this (even tho original file size = 947 kB):








Drop some knowledge on me, N00B-E-1-K3N0B13!!


----------



## yosup

(Delete - double post) ... bump?


----------



## lapdog01

As I patiently wait for the release of Annex's version of Jellybean i will post my MINIMALIST version of Enkyo...( dunno if Br1cK'd would agree)








sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

I'm diggin' that WP, yo!!

Bwt ... who is that in your avatar?


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> I'm diggin' that WP, yo!!
> 
> Bwt ... who is that in your avatar?


Thought you would have asked earlier. The late Eddie Hazel, lead guitarist for Funkadelic late 70's through early nineties. Give ya some more info in the lounge...
sent from my mind


----------



## lapdog01

Sharing 
sent from my mind


----------



## redmartianducky

I've been using SSlauncher, this is what I'm sporting right now.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

redmartianducky said:


> I've been using SSlauncher, this is what I'm sporting right now.


Is that the NateModz green theme you're using in that screenie?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redmartianducky

Nope, sculpted 2.1 for theme chooser, binary green for beautiful widgets, and just using green text for the SSlauncher titles.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Sculpted 2.1? Isn't that theme for CM7?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redmartianducky

Yeah, works though.


----------



## redmartianducky

OK, didn't realize it was for a different version, went and bought natemodz green, looks better.


----------



## lapdog01

Jellybean Theme by Annex
Rouge Sombre Icons http://mariok13.deviantart.com/art/Icones-rouges-sombre-201324339?catpath=gallery%3Amariok13%3A29693055&order=0&offset=20

sent from my mind


----------



## redmartianducky

Here it is.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> In the OT spirit of the Zen Lounge, a screenie of my SGT7 Tab (AOKP #39, Cobalt theme, Apex launcher). Simple & peaceful.
> 
> WP = Sunset Tones - Paramali Beach, Cyprus .


Very laid back. I likes.
Heres some Annex jellybean blue








sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> Very laid back. I likes.
> Heres some Annex jellybean blue
> View attachment 27428
> 
> 
> sent from my mind


I'm digging your HS big time! I see you're the master iconer lol


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> I'm digging your HS big time! I see you're the master iconer lol


No fresh. Just master of the hunt









Get yer Icons Here http://mariok13.deviantart.com/gallery/29693055


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> No fresh. Just master of the hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get yer Icons Here http://mariok13.deviantart.com/gallery/29693055


I'm going to use this!JB and Lappy icons is a win win situation!


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> I'm going to use this!JB and Lappy icons is a win win situation!


Okay fresh..this link is for you and Annex ONLY.. Don't tell Anyone else. shhhhhhh http://shadowsfall720.deviantart.com/art/Water-Babe-Android-185834373


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Okay fresh..this link is for you and Annex ONLY.. Don't tell Anyone else. shhhhhhh


Nice Jelly Bean "pink" tie-in (... in more ways than one).


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> That's Funkadelic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luv that WP. Is that Hong Kong?
> 
> Nice Jelly Bean "pink" tie-in (... in more ways than one).


Trying to keep it funky by following your lead.

Who doesn't love pink??
This wall is Tokyo..sharing








sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> This wall is Tokyo..sharing


That wp would go nice with Honeycomb as well. Good stuff, mang.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> That wp would go nice with Honeycomb as well. Good stuff, mang.


I really have to organize and share. Got a ton o goodness on 2 handsets and 3 computers. Right now im in a power outage:angry:

sent from my mind in the dark ages


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I really have to organize and share. Got a ton o goodness on 2 handsets and 3 computers.


If Jerry Macguire was Cuba Gooding, Jr.'s "Ambassador of Cwon," you my friend are my very own "Ambassador of Zen Bling." Bulleedat!!


----------



## amandadam

Here's one of mine.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Would you be able to upload a copy of that wallpaper you used? I like it.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amandadam

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Would you be able to upload a copy of that wallpaper you used? I like it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


It's a LWP,called Galaxy Light Pro.It's got eight themes and a ton of customizations.


----------



## amandadam

Here's three variations of color.


----------



## yosup

thefinn said:


> It's a LWP,called Galaxy Light Pro.It's got eight themes and a ton of customizations.


Luv that. Too bad it's live tho. Is there a static version of it?


----------



## amandadam

Not that I'm aware of.I guess you could take the screenies and crop and set as walls.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> Luv that. Too bad it's live tho. Is there a static version of it?




















Not sure how the quality will be since this is hosted via tapatalk, but here you are.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Oh, and here's two more variants that I created using the phone's built in editing program...


















Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Now these are right up my ally.

How can I get the full picture as my background using QuickPic? I mean what would the aspect ratio be? Right now all I can get is the galaxy part and it is huge. I king of want it to look set back like in the picture. Sometimes I have problems....with QuickPic and this sort of thing.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Woodrube said:


> Now these are right up my ally.
> 
> How can I get the full picture as my background using QuickPic? I mean what would the aspect ratio be? Right now all I can get is the galaxy part and it is huge. I king of want it to look set back like in the picture. Sometimes I have problems....with QuickPic and this sort of thing.


What launcher do you use? I'm using Apex, which has an option to make the home screen wallpaper "single screen". By enabling single screen mode the wallpaper will fill the entire screen but will not scroll, kinda like the iP***e... If you're not using Apex or another launcher that can make a wallpaper single screen I can try and edit the wallpaper to an appropriate ratio if you'd like?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

I am using ADWex (I know, I know but I like it and haven't moved up to Apex for some odd reason). What is to correct ratio?

I am trying the Blue one from the previous post and the first one from this last post.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Here you are Wood, this should be a more appropriate ratio (1200 x 900). Sorry if this isn't the best photo editing, I did it real quick on my laptop...










This is the first galaxy from the second post.


----------



## Woody

That'll work. Can you do the blue like that sometime?


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Of course.


----------



## amandadam

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Of course.


Nice work,NOOB!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Woodrube said:


> That'll work. Can you do the blue like that sometime?


Here you are Wood. How does this look?


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

thefinn said:


> Nice work,NOOB!


Thanks for the complement thefinn.

EDIT: Oh, and I suppose I should share my current home screen with you guys...

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46598235/JB_Home_Screen.mp4

... Screenies are too mainstream, so I did a demo video instead.


----------



## Woody

Solid my man. Thanks for your help. One day, when the kids let me have some time, I'll learn Photoshop or Gimp.


----------



## lapdog01

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ... Screenies are too mainstream, so I did a demo video instead.


Showoff...I can never post a screenie again.
sent from my mind


----------



## dougfresh

Noobs your THE coolest ever! Like that vid but ur hopped up on that good stuff in the 305 so it had to watch it a few times.


----------



## lapdog01

Remix by Annex







sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Remix by Annex


Lappy, what are we looking at there? Been trying to figure out if we're looking up (into a physical structure) or just some creative N00B'ish shoppin' goin on.


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ... Screenies are too mainstream, so I did a demo video instead.


Very nicely done. To quote Tibbs, "Bravo."

When's the Photoshop video tutorial coming out?


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Lappy, what are we looking at there? Been trying to figure out if we're looking up (into a physical structure) or just some creative N00B'ish shoppin' goin on.


We are ( as far as I remember) looking up in a skylit structure. It does look like it could be from the mind of n00b

Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## wharfwreath

It's hard to compete with noobs vid...but I still want to participate! ICZen


----------



## yosup

wharfwreath said:


> It's hard to compete with noobs vid...but I still want to participate! ICZen


WW ... good stuff there. What weather app do you use? I like the look of that widget.


----------



## lapdog01

wharfwreath said:


> It's hard to compete with noobs vid...but I still want to participate! ICZen


Nicely done wharf....is that android weather widget?
Sent from a peaceful place


----------



## wharfwreath

Thanks...I use BeWeather for the weather app...you can check it out here. I've tried plenty of weather apps and find this one to be my favorite because of the widgets and the overall feel. Enjoy!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> It does look like it could be from the mind of n00b


Lol. You guys know me so well. I love dreaming up architecture.















(That's a picture of me)​
Seriously though, I do like to dream up different structures and such, I actually do cartoon art as a hobby.​


----------



## wharfwreath

Decided to change it up a bit.


















Sent from a frozen state of Zen using RootzWiki


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Nice. Definitely looks different then before, lol. Btw what theme are you using? I can't help but notice the shine on the signal icon.


----------



## wharfwreath

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Nice. Definitely looks different then before, lol. Btw what theme are you using? I can't help but notice the shine on the signal icon.


Its from the mixer series, I'm using the turquoise theme, you can check it out here. They have a bunch of different colors to choose from. Enjoy!


----------



## yosup

wharfwreath said:


> Its from the mixer series, I'm using the turquoise theme ...


Wow. Didn't realize MrDSL branched out Mixer into different colors. Haven't followed the Theme Scene in the market for a while. Nice!! (btw ... I'm diggin' the wp chica).


----------



## lapdog01

Dreams.....by Annex








sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Dreams.....by Annex


One word ... "funkadelic"!!!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> One word ... "funkadelic"!!!


My phone says that "funkadelic" is a misspelled word, and yet it still sounds so right







. Where can I get that wallpaper from Lappy?


----------



## lapdog01

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> My phone says that "funkadelic" is a misspelled word, and yet it still sounds so right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Where can I get that wallpaper from Lappy?


Funkadelic is a state of cool and abstract unadulterated awesomeness...sharing is caring....
http://shepa.deviantart.com/ 
from my mind


----------



## Woody

Does anyone out there in Zen Nation have any Tribal Icons? I'm changing some things and I would like to have a something really cool for the app drawer. Maybe red or orange it something gradient along those lines.

Here is the WP I'm using if it helps.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Does anyone out there in Zen Nation have any Tribal Icons? I'm changing some things and I would like to have a something really cool for the app drawer. Maybe red or orange it something gradient along those lines.
> 
> Here is the WP I'm using if it helps.
> View attachment 28455


Tribal masks maybe?
http://www.iconeasy.com/iconset/tribal-masks-icons/
sent from my mind


----------



## Woody

I got this one for now.








Here is my homescreen for now too.









Here are a few that I picked up if anyone wants them.


----------



## lapdog01

Wood..that is a smokin setup . 10 style points awarded to you.

sent from my mind


----------



## yosup

Woodrube said:


> Here is my homescreen for now too.


 @Woodman
Very unique, my man. As they say in Boston, "That's wicked hawd!" 

( sorry for the Bean Town reference to all y'all Damn Yankees!! )


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Woodrube said:


> Here is my homescreen for now too.


So much awesomeness in one picture that it's redonkulous! I give it 11 style points.

-4 points for the wallpaper alone

-3 for the interesting text icons

-1 for unique app drawer/skull candy icons

-1 point because I wanted to give one more than Lappy







. JK, this point actually goes towards the Widgets

-2 points because it all somehow automagically fits together and looks pretty darn good

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Here's mine as of the current. Kinda bland, but I like it...









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> -1 for unique app drawer/skull candy icons


I wonder if The Wood was inspired by all the Slayer reminiscing in the Zen Lounge thread. Lol.

( N00B_IN_H34T, I like the wp ... "so fresh & so clean" )


----------



## Woody

Thanks Noob for the kind words. I think that I might stick with this homescreen for more than a week or so.

I am using ADWex with Simple Text icons. The font is Vinque.ttf for the icons and I also have changed my fonts system wide. I have always done that though (and I can never get fontchanger to work correctly, so I just do it manually in /system/fonts- you can use any ttf you want).

I've used the skullcandy icons before and switched them out, but they always seem to find their way back into my setup. The drawer icons, I actually was looking for something along it's line when I stumbled across it. It doesn't destract from the guns/horns WP.

I am diggin your screen too. If you could get those clock hands all by themselves, sort of floating on the background, that would look sick. Nice work Noob.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> ( N00B_IN_H34T, I like the wp ... "so fresh & so clean" )


Thanks, I actually extracted the wallpaper from the TSF Shell launcher. Then I edited it to make it overall darker and to make the top of the wallpaper fade seamlessly into the black status bar. Here's the original and edited versions for you to check out...



















Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Woodrube said:


> I am diggin your screen too. If you could get those clock hands all by themselves, sort of floating on the background, that would look sick. Nice work Noob.


You're welcome, kind words were needed to describe your home screen







. Btw just for reference what rom are you running? I may be able to figure out a way to get you the clock that your thinking of. Maybe.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

I am running a heavily modified version of Toxic8 right now. The suggestion was for your clock though. I think that it would really set it off if that faded circle wasn't there. Just the hands over your wallpaper would really make the time stand out.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Woodrube said:


> I am running a heavily modified version of Toxic8 right now. The suggestion was for your clock though. I think that it would really set it off if that faded circle wasn't there. Just the hands over your wallpaper would really make the time stand out.


Oh I misunderstood. My bad. Actually, that would look nice with my setup. I'll see what I can do. Thanks for the tip.









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Super top Secret Wallpaper for dougfresh ONLY. May offend some and excite others. Okay all Zen faithful may partake
Except woodrube and lappy

http://goo.gl/DFNEj


----------



## lapdog01

Widgets Skins: http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/07/20/black-sphere-weather-and-clock-uccw/
Using Ultimate Custom Clock (UCCW) from play store
Theme And Icons: Gunmetal Cobalt https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dustinb.theme.gunmetalcobalt&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5kdXN0aW5iLnRoZW1lLmd1bm1ldGFsY29iYWx0Il0.
Sent on the run


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> Super top Secret Wallpaper for dougfresh ONLY. May offend some and excite others. Okay all Zen faithful may partake
> Except woodrube and lappy
> 
> http://goo.gl/DFNEj


 Haha! I love that there's 4 pages of the same pictazz!!!lol


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Haha! I love that there's 4 pages of the same pictazz!!!lol


Makes it easy to choose


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> View attachment 28786
> 
> 
> Sent on the run


 I like your setup Lappy! I'll bet you change it every 12-24 hours. I like darker homescreens so it conserves less juice. Juicy!!


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> I like your setup Lappy! I'll bet you change it every 12-24 hours. I like darker homescreens so it conserves less juice. Juicy!!


this will only last a day. I just had an all black wall with this but it didnt pop. Dougie. I gave you the wrong link for the Secret wallpaper.. here is the one I meant to give ya. Shhhhhhhhhhhhh
https://dl.dropbox.c...rls/hot ass.png


----------



## dougfresh

lapdog01 said:


> this will only last a day. I just had an all black wall with this but it didnt pop. Dougie. I gave you the wrong link for the Secret wallpaper.. here is the one I meant to give ya. Shhhhhhhhhhhhh
> https://dl.dropbox.c...rls/hot ASS.png


Lapdog I think you gave it away your secret!!! lol


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Lapdog I think you gave it away your secret!!! lol


just want u to get fired up for your vacation. Someone has to use these walls, Wifey would club me like a baby harp seal if I rocked these on my vibe.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> I think that it would really set it off if that faded circle wasn't there. Just the hands over your wallpaper would really make the time stand out.


I actually decided to go for a true minimalistic look, thus this is my current homescreen...


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Oh and if anyone wants the ICS clock with just the hands like in the above screenie, N00B has got you covered with...​







Download: https://dl.dropbox.c...nalog Clock.apk​
_Credit to Annex for teaching me how to decompile/recompile and edit .apk's quick and easily._​


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Super top Secret Wallpaper for dougfresh ONLY. May offend some and excite others. Okay all Zen faithful may partake
> Except woodrube and lappy
> http://goo.gl/DFNEj


Ahhhhh ... the magic of "curves" be it front or back. It's a beautiful thang, homie. Big humps in the air for that one.


----------



## Woody

N00B, now that is where its at. The screen looks clean, simple and above all elegant. I know you are a young buck but your a classy dude and we all know our home screens reflect our personalities. Nice job buddy.


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> N00B, now that is where its at. The screen looks clean, simple and above all elegant. I know you are a young buck but your a classy dude and we all know our home screens reflect our personalities. Nice job buddy.


Of course! He's from Miami,in the dirty south,they/ we have class! Some of us have lots of class, but it's all low!


----------



## Woody

I have a saying I use from time to time.
That kid is like school in the summer time. ----> No Class

And as far as the no wallpaper for the Wood, I assume that is because there is a Mrs Wood. Well lets just say that Doug's infamous (more than famous - for all you Three Amigos fans) apk has been installed on her tablet.







My wife is a class act lady but she's also a down chick.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> That kid is like school in the summer time. ----> No Class
> 
> And as far as the no wallpaper for the Wood, I assume that is because there is a Mrs Wood.My wife is a class act lady but she's also a down chick.


That lappy is like Spring Break..... no class. Yes wallpaper for You!!. I stand corrected.
Sent on the run


----------



## amandadam

lapdog01 said:


> this will only last a day. I just had an all black wall with this but it didnt pop. Dougie. I gave you the wrong link for the Secret wallpaper.. here is the one I meant to give ya. Shhhhhhhhhhhhh
> https://dl.dropbox.c...rls/hot ass.png


BOING!!!!!!!Sweeeeet


----------



## lapdog01

amandadam said:


> BOING!!!!!!!Sweeeeet


I see you found your way over to my colorscreen. Have you used those sphere widgets yet? Interested to see what you got cookin wit those.....SHARE 
Sent on the run


----------



## lapdog01

New Battery Sphere Widget
Sent on the run


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

@Lapdog01; Nice setup man. Could you upload that wallpaper you used? I really like it.



Woodrube said:


> N00B, now that is where its at. The screen looks clean, simple and above all elegant. I know you are a young buck but your a classy dude and we all know our home screens reflect our personalities. Nice job buddy.


I appreciate the kind words Wood. Decided that I wanted a phone that looked sleek and simple 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amandadam

lapdog01 said:


> View attachment 29140
> 
> New Battery Sphere Widget
> Sent on the run


Cool,I want that wall your using.Great combo,with the sphere UCCW widgets.


----------



## lapdog01

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Cool,I want that wall your using.Great combo,with the sphere UCCW widgets.


Lappy LOVES to share, So I will give you a link to this wall plus MANY others....aren't I benevolent??









http://visualparadox.com/gallerypage.asp?gallery=scenic&sort=2&page=3


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> Lappy LOVES to share, So I will give you a link to this wall plus MANY others....aren't I benevolent??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://visualparadox.com/gallerypage.asp?gallery=scenic&sort=2&page=3


I'm definitely adding that link to the "Recommended Links/Threads" post when I get to a computer. Thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> I'm definitely adding that link to the "Recommended Links/Threads" post when I get to a computer. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Zen comraderie

Sent on the run


----------



## amandadam

Just for fun screens.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> Zen comraderie
> 
> Sent on the run


Added the link to the OP... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28389-home-screen-shots-share-your-phones-home-screenwallpaperthemeiconsetc/#entry758649


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

What do you guys think about my new geek screen?


















Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> What do you guys think about my new geek screen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Cant see it on this @€√©==π rootz app








Edit: finally got to a laptop...very nice and NOT geeky 
Sent on the run


----------



## lapdog01

Enkyo still Reigns boyeee
Sent on the run


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Enkyo still Reigns boyeee


DA-AMN!!!! That is just sick lookin. Annex would be proud. Damn, I dig that, bro.


----------



## dougfresh

I sent B these WPers. Unzip and enjoy the Zenny life http://db.tt/L6fqBkxH


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> I sent B these WPers. Unzip and enjoy the Zenny life http://db.tt/L6fqBkxH


Thanks dfresh. Lots of quality..got some ideas for a few of these
Sent on the run


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> View attachment 29489
> 
> Enkyo still Reigns boyeee
> Sent on the run


Lookin' good my man.







←(Have to wear sunglasses because looking directly at the awesomeness of the screenie [without protection] would burn my Cornea)


----------



## Woody

lapdog01 said:


> Thanks yosup. You know i will share if you want any goods.


Lappy, can you share the wall and icons? You know how I love my red.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Lappy, can you share the wall and icons? You know how I love my red.


Get yer Red Chrome Icons Here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16349065&highlight=red+chrome+icons#post16349065
Hit ya with the wall soon


----------



## lapdog01

Paging Wood if the resolution is off i can find the link.....maybe

Sent on the run


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Get yer Red Chrome Icons Here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16349065&highlight=red+chrome+icons#post16349065
> Hit ya with the wall soon


I luh u mang. 

... ( you know, in that Planes, Trains, & Automobiles kind of way ) ...

[in bed in the hotel room, Neal and Del are holding hands as they awaken]

Neal: Del, why did you kiss my ear?
Del: Why are you holding my hand?
Neal: Where's your other hand?
Del: Between two pillows.
Neal: Those aren't pillows!

[both scream in shock and get out of bed, grossed out, then soon shake it off and pretend to forget about it]

Neal: See that Bears game last week?
Del: Yeah. Hell of a game. Hell of a game.
Neal: Bears' got a great team this year. They're gonna go all the way.


----------



## lapdog01

:lol:yosup u r one of a kind

Sent on the run


----------



## icarianecho

Keeping it fairly stock-ish of late:










details


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

icarianecho said:


> Keeping it fairly stock-ish of late:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details


^ Nice.

Here's mine: 









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Some WPs for you. Bet Lapping can do something cool with these.













And here's one for the musicians.


----------



## xriderx66

Guys, so since ZEDGE was giving me a hard time with wallpapers not saving while I flashed diff. ROMs, I looked for another.
I found WALLBASE it is AMAZING the UI is really friendly, just doesn't have the ringtones etc.


----------



## lapdog01

Thanks fot the wall Wood...sincerely, lapping








Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> Guys, so since ZEDGE was giving me a hard time with wallpapers not saving while I flashed diff. ROMs, I looked for another.
> I found WALLBASE it is AMAZING the UI is really friendly, just doesn't have the ringtones etc.


That's funny because I downloaded the Wallbase app just 4 or so days ago







. After having used the website for about a week or two (link in the OP) I decided to search for it on the Play Store and to my surprise, they had an app ! I love the option to search via a color selector. Essentially you choose the color you want off a color pallet (similar to the one found in Rom Control) and the app will search for wallpapers containing that color! Amazing! Definitely has a user friendly interface... Forget UI, it's all about the UFI!









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> That's funny because I downloaded the Wallbase app just 4 or so days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . After having used the website for about a week or two (link in the OP) I decided to search for it on the Play Store and to my surprise, they had an app ! I love the option to search via a color selector. Essentially you choose the color you want off a color pallet (similar to the one found in Rom Control) and the app will search for wallpapers containing that color! Amazing! Definitely has a user friendly interface... Forget UI, it's all about the UFI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


 I just LOVE that they have so many HD wallpapers, Zedge sometimes gave me wallpapers that were a bit too stretched out/low quality, all of these are HD.
Oh and I can't forget about the NSFW/Sketchy settings


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> Oh and I can't forget about the NSFW/Sketchy settings



















Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


>


I'm just gonna put it out there ...
Zen Peoples is first class & bad a$$ all the way. Y'all make my day. #GroupHug









( N00B_ayashi, sorry to interject Zen Lounge commentary here, but I wanted it to linger for a bit. Just wanted to savor the moment, take in some therapeutic screenies, and cleanse the 3-letter cow dung pasture from my mind.  )


----------



## Woody

Here are some 3d planet icons. They're pretty sweet looking if you ask me. May be the physicist coming out in me though.

All credit goes to the original maker (of the icons of course).


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Back to a minimalistic feel again. Just for the fun of it, I set up the home screen to where if you were to press 'START', it'll launch a space invader style game called Radiant.


















Edit: Just thought of this. Added the battery percentage to the home screen... But disguised it as a high score! What do you guys think?










The battery is at 42% in that screenie. Which translates to 420.









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amandadam

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Back to a minimalistic feel again. Just for the fun of it, I set up the home screen to where if you were to press 'START', it'll launch a space invader style game called Radiant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just thought of this. Added the battery percentage to the home screen... But disguised it as a high score! What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battery is at 42% in that screenie. Which translates to 420.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


And 420 translates to,The Waldos ?,You clever guy.


----------



## Woody

For Science!!!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

... And what microscope is with its trusty companion, the flask!?

For Science!!!


----------



## xriderx66

I'd love to be in a lab w/ those kinds of equipment.


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> I'd love to be in a lab w/ those kinds of equipment.


Careful what you wish for ... caveat emptor:

Cannabis 'is making teenagers impotent', say doctors



> ... Doctors have reported a large rise in cases of young men seeking advice to combat potential lifelong impotence. They said most have a history of heavy cannabis abuse.
> 
> ... "This can potentially suppress and traumatise the formation of leydig cells, which secrete testosterone, in the testes. "It means these kids, when they hit 14 or 15, will have sexual problems; for instance, not being able to get an erection ...


I'll take a wild guess and say this may be a deal-breaker for the x66 (& his notorious "habits").


----------



## xriderx66

yosup said:


> Careful what you wish for ... caveat emptor:
> 
> Cannabis 'is making teenagers impotent', say doctors
> 
> I'll take a wild guess and say this may be a deal-breaker for the x66 (& his notorious "habits").











WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
P.S. lets move this convo over to the off topic thread


----------



## xriderx66

Here's my current screen - trying to keep it simple - anyone got any minimalistic icons?
http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/08/11/simple-180/


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> Here's my current screen - trying to keep it simple - anyone got any minimalistic icons?


It is obvious i dont know minimal...but maybe these






or
View attachment 30188

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> Here's my current screen - trying to keep it simple - anyone got any minimalistic icons?
> http://mycolorscreen.../11/simple-180/


Guess you could check out some of these and see how they look...
http://droid-den.com...hstar-icon-set/
http://ipapun.devian...art-2-141129260
http://forum.xda-dev...86&postcount=83
http://glyphish.com/
http://browse.devian...=icons#/d286emb
http://browse.devian...set=48#/d314t3z
http://browse.devian...set=120#/dqqycf
http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=792216
http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=867235
http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=722185
http://forum.xda-dev...98&postcount=86
...Sorry for loading you with so many links, some may look good, some may not go with your screenie at all. Just thought I'd put them out there.


----------



## lapdog01

Sent from here


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> View attachment 30211
> 
> 
> Sent from here


I see that somebody is rockin' the Xperia launcher. Nice.


----------



## lapdog01

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> I see that somebody is rockin' the Xperia launcher. Nice.


Per the suggestion of the Big Dog. I tried it. I like it very much. It is fast and really stable. The only thing missing is being able to replace Icons ....but i will live with it.


----------



## yosup

lappy ... let's see sum'o'dat SGS3 Bling, baby!! 

( Enquiring Minds wanna know what you will do with all that screen real estate!! )


----------



## lapdog01

Have to go home amd open the box mang 

Sent on the run


----------



## yosup

Gives me time to do some stretching before I start humping the ayer (like I just don't cayer). Gotta loosen up the hips.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Sent from susie


----------



## xriderx66

http://mycolorscreen...12/08/20/mini1/
http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/08/20/mini2-3/

The new ones I made yesterday.
The dock i noticed is much nicer if you hide it and bring out the icons into another type of icon. Makes you think there is more room on your screen


----------



## icarianecho

xriderx66 said:


> http://mycolorscreen...12/08/20/mini1/
> http://mycolorscreen.../08/20/mini2-3/
> 
> The new ones I made yesterday.
> The dock i noticed is much nicer if you hide it and bring out the icons into another type of icon. Makes you think there is more room on your screen


I like mini1 mucho


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Sent from susie


Little Suzi's on the up, oh yes she is, ow!
...
Heading for the spotlight, oh little Suzi
Oh and the music makes her feel so hot, go little Suzi ...


----------



## Woody

Anyone have some docks that they can post? I have a few but am starting to get board.


----------



## amandadam

Woodrube said:


> Anyone have some docks that they can post? I have a few but am starting to get board.


Found these,
http://dl.dropbox.co...24451/Docks.zip
here,
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1546803


----------



## Woody

Holy Smokes!!! Ask and Ye shall receive. There are 812 docks in there. N00B, you should link Amandadam's post in your OP for future reference.


----------



## lapdog01

amandadam said:


> Found these,
> http://dl.dropbox.co...24451/Docks.zip
> here,
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1546803


I'm glad that I looked before I offered up my measley 15 docks. Thanks for this


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

amandadam said:


> Holy Smokes!!! Ask and Ye shall receive. There are 812 docks in there. N00B, you should link Amandadam's post in your OP for future reference.


Actually, there's 813 docks







. This is a find that is definitely worth adding to the OP.

*@ everyone and anyone who reads this... If you have come across a thread or website (or personally have a collection hidden away on your HDD) that has a great collection of icons, wallpapers, docks, themes, or other forms of eye-candy then please, please, please do share the link (or upload them to your dropbox and share the public link) here and I'll gladly add them to the list in the OP. I'm positive that me and many other users would appreciate the contribution.







*


----------



## xriderx66

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> *@ everyone and anyone who reads this... If you have come across a thread or website (or personally have a collection hidden away on your HDD) that has a great collection of icons, wallpapers, docks, themes, or other forms of eye-candy then please, please, please do share the link (or upload them to your dropbox and share the public link) here and I'll gladly add them to the list in the OP. I'm positive that me and many other users would appreciate the contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't think you'd want my collection of wallpapers..


----------



## xriderx66

Hey guys you all need to check out this app called weather eye it is AMAZING. 
Here's some screenshots I took

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

xriderx66 said:


> Hey guys you all need to check out this app called weather eye it is AMAZING.
> Here's some screenshots I took
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Lol. I just installed that app yesterday. I had never heard of the app before, but saw someone using it on www.mycolorscreen.com and decided to give it a go...










That's my current homescreen. The little cloud in the bottom-left corner-the one stating that it's 85 degrees out-is the 1x1 widget that Weather Eye offers. Really good app, I also recommend it.


----------



## ddanc1984

Been running this. I think its one of Dougie's Zen Papers. Weather is something I got when Amazon had it as app of the day. Elecont Weather. Very customizable.









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

N00B I need your help again. Can you mirror (flipped left to right not top to bottom) these icons for me? I tried to do it in paint and PS but somehow I got a white background. I just want the icons and no background.

TIA


----------



## dougfresh

Woodrube said:


> N00B I need your help again. Can you mirror (flipped left to right not top to bottom) these icons for me? I tried to do it in paint and PS but somehow I got a white background. I just want the icons and no background.
> 
> TIA


I like the last pic to the right lol


----------



## Woody

I figured you would. I'm also going through a Grateful Dead phase, hence the other icons.

Here's another one for you.


----------



## foreverinPanama

Why not. My layout. Using widget locker, Weatherbug, Beautiful Widgets, ADW Pro Launcher, gtasks.

It will probably change in a week.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Woodrube said:


> N00B I need your help again. Can you mirror (flipped left to right not top to bottom) these icons for me? I tried to do it in paint and PS but somehow I got a white background. I just want the icons and no background.
> 
> TIA


When I get to my PC I'll definitely edit them for you. I'll even type a step-by-step guide if you'd like. However I'm a little confused. You want the image flipped? Like the troll face for example; you want it facing left instead of right?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Yep. The Troll face looking right. The Skull looking left and the lightning bolt with green on the left and yellow on the right with the bolt going from top to bottom left to right.

I was able to do it for other icons awhile ago on my old PC (XP) but since we got a new one (W7) a few months ago, I can't figure out how without getting a crappy white background. Sure I could keep trying but it was late last night when I was doing int and well let's just say that there was some beers involved.

What I tried was pulling it up in Paint (this is where I got the wierd background) and then in W7 Photo Editor (there is no "flip" option in there that I can find). Was going to download Gimp but I have to read more on it and W7 doesn't have Photoshop anymore for some reason.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Woodrube said:


> Yep. The Troll face looking right. The Skull looking left and the lightning bolt with green on the left and yellow on the right with the bolt going from top to bottom left to right.
> 
> I was able to do it for other icons awhile ago on my old PC (XP) but since we got a new one (W7) a few months ago, I can't figure out how without getting a crappy white background. Sure I could keep trying but it was late last night when I was doing int and well let's just say that there was some beers involved.
> 
> What I tried was pulling it up in Paint (this is where I got the wierd background) and then in W7 Photo Editor (there is no "flip" option in there that I can find). Was going to download Gimp but I have to read more on it and W7 doesn't have Photoshop anymore for some reason.


Are these OK? If you have any issues with them, let me know. I'll gladly fix the issue.









https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46598235/Icons/Circle.png
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46598235/Icons/Skull.png
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46598235/Icons/Troll.png


----------



## lapdog01

LAPPY GOES MINIMAL

Crystal HD Icons
Uccw skin: Google now clockworks v2


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> LAPPY GOES MINIMAL
> Crystal HD Icons
> Uccw skin: Google now clockworks v2


I like that look with the grey theme & wp. Is that old school or new school Susie? I was never too crazy about grey in the status bar, but you just may have me turned around with this. ( You spin me right round, baby, right round ... )

Goo stuff, mang.


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> I like that look with the grey theme & wp. Is that old school or new school Susie? I was never too crazy about grey in the status bar, but you just may have me turned around with this. ( You spin me right round, baby, right round ... )
> 
> Goo stuff, mang.


Actually I am still stock on New susie. The grey is there, so I gotta work wit it. Once I get a custom ROM flashed it's ON


----------



## Woody

N00B, since you are our resident artiste, how would you feel about making me some Moderator banners to use in my sig on the brown side? Let me know and I can send your the measurements. Something original with all your N00B style.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Woodrube said:


> N00B, since you are our resident artiste, how would you feel about making me some Moderator banners to use in my sig on the brown side? Let me know and I can send your the measurements. Something original with all your N00B style.


Bumped up to moderator status? Nice







. I'd be more than happy to put together some banners for you. Just shoot me the dimensions and an idea of what you'd like to see in it.









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

What do you guys think?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

That is most excellent ....wallpaper please. I likee
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> That is most excellent ....wallpaper please. I likee
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


But of course! Actually, tell you what, here's everything I used in the above screenie...







...
Icons- https://www.dropbox...._BlackBearBlanc
Minimal Reader- https://play.google....ndpZGdldHMiXQ..
Apex- https://play.google....mxhdW5jaGVyIl0.
Home Screen Wallpaper- https://dl.dropbox.c...TvRadioWall.jpg
Lock Screen Wallpaper- https://dl.dropbox.com/u/46598235/BlueTvRadioWallLockScreen.jpg


----------



## xriderx66

very nice icons! Will use for sure. Thanks.


----------



## lapdog01

P


----------



## lapdog01

Goofball that I am... wrong screenshot















Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## lapdog01

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## amandadam

Hey y'all,you got to check out some great b&w walls PicSpeed HD has added.Click on New/US XX Century 1,2 or 3.
Here's a couple,I uploaded to dropbox.

http://dl.dropbox.co...-2014815974.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.co...-1170824284.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.co...1/249653852.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.co.../1947073320.jpg

Added a screenie.


----------



## dougfresh

Pablo!! JK lol I'm using Coloring Screen from Google Playstore to resize my own pics.


----------



## amandadam

Haha









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amandadam

Here's a link,I found,where those b&w photos are archived.
http://www.shorpy.com/


----------



## lapdog01

Sent from one of my phones


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Wow. It sure has been a while since I last posted. Hope everyone is well! I've been uber busy these past few weeks, and have had little to no time to post... However, I thought I'd drop this off before I disappear off the radar again...









Just a simple stock ICS style theme. Nothing overly special. Again, I hope everyone is doing well.









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

I just downloaded one of the nicest theme choosers since Annexs'. The dude got threatened to get sued because of the artwork so he re-did the apk and took most of the good stuff out.BUT!!! If you look at the quote in the 3 POST it's the original apk http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1915602 Edit: Just noticed post 3 got removed let me know and I'll shoot it to ya


----------



## dougfresh

I extracted the apk and found sum cool icons in there


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Wow. It sure has been a while since I last posted. Hope everyone is well! ...


N00B-A-DABBA-D00!! Good to see you're still alive & kickin'. I bet those colors would look nice on Annex's Honeycomb theme (damn, I really miss that theme).


----------



## lapdog01

For the minimalists
Sent from one of my phones


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> For the minimalists


Ya got me smiling with that one ... nice!!


----------



## amandadam

lapdog01 said:


> For the minimalists
> Sent from one of my phones


Way cool man.Where can I find the widgets/icons?


----------



## lapdog01

amandadam said:


> Way cool man.Where can I find the widgets/icons?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32110100
Courtesy of serously crazy
Sent from one of my phones


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

For my fellow green lovers...









PS. Hope everyone is still doing well!









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

Found a nice WP to go with JB blue.
@lappy, got any icons to give it da Zen bling? 

Water by Znidarsic
http://znidarsic.deviantart.com/art/Water-132975781


----------



## lapdog01

Yosup. Nice Wall.. Try Here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1116150 For Icons or... 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1760385 or My Favorite http://icons.mysitemyway.com/category/3d-glossy-blue-orbs-icons/

Bling on ma Brutha


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... Bling on ma Brutha


Yo, bling-meistro ... that Icons Etc site is $$$!!


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> Yo, bling-meistro ... that Icons Etc site is $$$!!


I know right? Had it bookmarked on my desktop, and pulled it up right before seeing the wall you posted. Maybe N00B will add it to the OP


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

lapdog01 said:


> Maybe N00B will add it to the OP


... I got a good feeling that N00B will.


----------



## lapdog01

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ... I got a good feeling that N00B will.


Well..since you know him so well, I'll take your word for it 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Ugh... I think my Vibrant has finally bit the dust. Last night I had left my phone on the counter and when I came back to find it, it was doing some funky boot loop except the image was all faded. So I pull the battery and try to reboot, no dice. I get stuck in a never ending boot loop. Rebooted into CWR and launcher aroma installer. Went to check my SD card... "0 files"... Went and checked "emmc"... 0 files. Rebooted again, still got into a boot loop...

Not sure if I'm dealing with the Encryption Unsuccessful bug or what, but if that be the case, I lost a lot of family pictures and videos... I should have backed them up, I had even thought about backing them up yesterday, but didn't... So this morning I decided to try reverting to stock via Odin and see what happens. The whole process seems to go by flawlessly, however when the phone reboots I get a new issue. Now the phone boots to the "Galaxy S I-9000" boot splash, then boots the "Vibrant" boot splash, and then repeats this cycle endlessly... I got nothing, hopefully someone else has some advice?


----------



## dougfresh

Noob, when you odin back to stock, it always says 9000 because of the bootloaders. Simply reflash the BLs and you'll be golden


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Noob, when you odin back to stock, it always says 9000 because of the bootloaders. Simply reflash the BLs and you'll be golden


Thanks for your input, but sadly, that's not the issue... The issue isn't that the phone says "I-9000", which I've experienced in the past when going to stock. The issue at hand is that my phone isn't booting, rather it is getting stuck in a boot-loop. First displaying the "I-9000" screen, then the Vibrant one, then displaying the "I-9000" screen again, followed by the Vibrant one... And this boot cycle continues on and on until I finally remove the battery. I'm not 100% sure whats going on, and although I believe my phone may have obtained the dreaded _Encryption Unsuccessful_ bug, I never actually saw the encryption error screen...

Something I've noticed, which is rather odd, occurs right after Odin'ing the stock .tar & .pit and the phone reboots. I notice a little error message, which I'll display in a photograph below...






​
... I'm sure you guys are familiar with this yellow text if you've ever reverted to stock in the past. It appears on the first boot after using Odin. Notice the red text? It says "Data wipe failed", which with a bit of Googling, led me to find a few threads encompassing the same issue I'm having. Currently I've just started reading through this thread found here. Hopefully I'll find a solution to this issue... Hopefully... In the meantime, this is my replacement device







...


----------



## dougfresh

Do a factory reset in cwm if you can. I should wipe data.What rom is installed? Have you Repartitioned with the 512 pit file and stock file simultaneously? Check repartition in odin


----------



## Woody

That linked post by Morfic looks like just what the doctor ordered. I think that I have Eugene's either in the "Not Recognized" thread here on RW or in the Repo thread on XDA.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Woodrube said:


> That linked post by Morfic looks like just what the doctor ordered. I think that I have Eugene's either in the "Not Recognized" thread here on RW or in the Repo thread on XDA.


Things just got worse... After following Morfic's post, obtaining the necessary files, and making it up to step seven... I get an error message. Here's a picture of it:









However, I continued on with Morfic's guide up to step eleven... I went into Download Mode, but instead of the normal image I'm presented with this:










...I think I've truly screwed up my phone...


----------



## Woody

I can't see your 2nd pic for some reason, but I remember this happening to someone else not too long ago. I Googled it (can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 vibrant)and put Vibrant at the end and this thread came up.

I think Yosup will be the one that will be the expert on this one. I am at work for about another 30 mins and then out for the rest of the night with Cub Scouts for my boy. I'll keep Googling and check in later on. Good luck and keep up up-to-date with your progress.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Thanks for your help, and I did find that thread you mentioned. However I can no longer get into download mode after following Morfic's steps. Here's that second photograph again:









On the somewhat bright-side I got the phone to boot into stock 2.2. However I went into the Files app and it claims I do "not have a SD card inserted"... I also need to solve this new download mode issue as well... But I'll let you go and hopefully I'll have some positive news when you return. Again, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## dougfresh

Odin it and power it for 10 minutes and then reodin again. Keep on odining until it comes up with no issues. You should be able to odin on that screen I believe


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Odin it and power it for 10 minutes and then reodin again. Keep on odining until it comes up with no issues. You should be able to odin on that screen I believe


I'll keep trying, but Odin keeps freezing at "setupconnection".


----------



## dougfresh

I put the Vib in DL mode(not hooked to the cable) dont have the usb to the pc, open odin, select 512 and stock, tick repartition, now hook up the cable to your phone first then pc. Un check auto reboot just in case. After its completed hold the power button for like 10 seconds for reboot and keep calm lol.Good Luck broski, you cann doo ittt


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

OK, so I ended up loading the update.zip, overstock kernel, and ICZen.zip onto my external SD, and after some data wiping and flashing got ICZen flashed onto my device. Booted my phone up and... Wham! I get hit with the Encryption Unsuccessful message. I'm going to give ferhanmm's guide a shot now, since his method seems to have gotten him out of the error unscathed... Wish me luck.


----------



## dougfresh

Oh man that really sucks man!!! It's time to upgrade brah!! Blast odin a few times just for the hell of to see if something happens


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

dougfresh said:


> Oh man that really sucks man!!! It's time to upgrade brah!! Blast odin a few times just for the hell of to see if something happens


Can't... Even though I got the phone to boot, I'm still getting stuck at the "setupconnection" in Odin. Not really sure what to do, and I can't really afford to upgrade to an SGSIII at the moment...


----------



## lapdog01

Good luck N00B. Keep us posted. Maybe in the lounge so all the minds can get involved. Plus the OP might get pis..nevermind

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> ... Instead of the normal download mode image I'm instead presented with a "*POWER RESET or UNKNOWN UPLOAD MODE *image ...











The common way to get back into Download Mode is:
* With phone turned off (or pull battery & re-insert), hold down both Volume buttons, & plug in USB.
* Alternate method: Pull battery, hold down both Volume buttons, plug in USB, & re-insert battery.



Alex9090 said:


> (Brown Side):... I then odin'd back to jfd eclair 2.1 (common way on our vibrant to back to stock) but it did not boot. It would show vibrant logo and would then turn off. I flash Eugene's froyo JK2 i think and it booted into OS ...


*ODIN / RESTOCK PATH*
I've Odin'd with the stock JFD, GBBOOT, Eugene JK2 Froyo, and FishmanMod Odin .tars, and this is the method I settled on. YMMV.

Credits:
_Special thanks to *sugartibbs *& *eddychecker *for helping to find this final Odin path - ie. one that did not lose IMEI, APN, or Baseband, etc._

This is my Odin path using Eugene JK2 Froyo .tar:


*Partition External sdcard* (unlesss already partitioned).

*Transfer files* to sdcard.

*Eugene 2E JK2 Froyo* .tar & *512 pit *(via Odin).

*update.zip* (reinstall packages).

*CM7 *(vibrantmtd).

*GB Bootloaders* (via Odin).

*subZero #167-VC* kernel (& do full wipe).

*Slim Bean JB* rom + addons.

*vold.fstab *(_see below for details_).

*backup /efs* folder & /system/etc/*vold.fstab*
Optional:
*Semaphore JB* Kernel (update to latest).

*ICS-KB5-Modem.zip* (or else stay on KA7).

*Semaphore Manager *(download from market).

*ODIN / RESTOCK PATH* ( step-by-step ):

*Partition SD CARD:*
* Partition the external sdcard - ie. via GParted, MiniTool, recovery, etc.
* Note: I no longer see the "*Partition SD Card*" feature in the current batch of JB kernels (CM10, Devil, or Semaphore), so I revert back to SZ #167-VC to do this.
* Partition SD Card (via SZ #167 recovery):
- Advanced >> Partition SD Card >> Ext Size ( *2048M* ) >> Swap Size ( *0M *) >> ... took 5 minutes +/- (on 32 GB sdcard).
* Per Merio90's OP, you can simply disregard error messages during the "0M" Swap Size step.
* Note: If the partitioning finishes suspciously quickly, I recommend doing it again. Many have run into issues when partitioning took seconds (vs. minutes).

*Transfer Files To External SD:*
* If you are not able to mount USB Storage (via recovery), remove the ext sdcard and use a card reader (or another device) to transfer files from your pc.
* Files to transfer (examples):

MISC:​* AROMA Filemanger ( ie. aromafm-1.80-121017-007 - CALUNG.zip )
* Root browser CWM flashable .zip (created via Cheatman's Base CWM .zip package)
* (if already created) ~ /efs folder & vold.fstab backups

ROM:
* update.zip (CWM 2.5.1.2, by s15274n)
* cm-7.2.0-vibrantmtd_20120616.zip (CWM 5.0.2.8)
* subZero-vibrant-1.6_build#167-CFS_VOODOO_BLN.zip (CWM 6.0.1.0) (alt link)
* Slim-T959-2.7.0-OFFICIAL_20121012.zip (4.1.2, Semaphore JB 2.3.0sv, CWM 6.0.1.3)​* Slim addons - ie. Slim_gapps, Slim_Multi_DPI_Play_Store
* Semaphore_JB_2.4.0sv_20121014.zip (CWM 6.0.1.4)
* ICS-KB5-Modem.zip (unless you want to stay on KA7).​
*(ODIN) Eugene 2E JK2 Froyo .tar & 512 pit*
* Br1cK'd's download links (from Zen OP): Eugene373's JK2 Odin Package, 512 PIT.
* After flashing, it reboots >> "Vibrant" splash >> then recovery gives error "*can't mount ... mmcblk0*" (ie. internal sdcard).









* Recovery >> select "*Reboot Phone*" & press *Power *button >> then boots ok.
* Once rom loads, check settings >> APN (*ok*), Baseband (*UVJK2*), IMEI (*ok*).

*update.zip*
* I used s15274n's update.zip (CWM 2.5.1.2).
* Assumes update.zip is already transferred to your sdcard root directory.
* Use Froyo 3-button recovery (Vol Up, Vol Down, Power).
* Recovery >> reinstall packages >> ... error "*can't mount ... mmcblk0*" (ie. internal sdcard).
* Recovery >> select "reinstall packages" again.
* Do a full wipe >> wipe data, cache, dalvik, format system.

*CM7 - vibrantmtd*
* I used cm-7.2.0-vibrantmtd_20120616.zip (CWM 5.0.2.8).
* Other CM7 roms can be found here.
* 1st Flash = reboots to recovery (ie. updates recovery).
* 2nd Flash = MTD conversion. ok.
* Once rom loads, check settings >> APN (*ok*), Baseband (*UVKA7*), IMEI (*ok*).

*(ODIN) GB Bootloaders*
* I used Vibrant_GB_Mod2.tar.md5 (GB BL, "Rainbow In My Eye").
* Other GB BL's found in adyscorpius' custom GB bootloader thread.
* Can flash these any time. Earlier the better (imo) for more convenient button mapping.

*subZero #167 Kernel*
* I used subZero-vibrant-1.6_build#167-CFS_VOODOO_BLN.zip (CWM 6.0.1.0).
* MP's subZero kernels can be downloaded from: Mediafire, Dropbox.
* Flash & reboot to recovery (ie. to update recovery).
* If hangs, force boot recovery (GB BL = Vol Up, Power; Froyo BL = Vol Up, Vol Down, Power).
* Do a full Wipe >> wipe data, cache, dalvik, format system

NOTE:
* If you still *can't mount USB Storage* via recovery (or Windows Explorer gives "*0 bytes*" attributes and asks to "*Please insert disk*"), re-partitioning the external sdcard via SZ works well to correct this. However, sdcard will get wiped again.
* If nec: Partition SD Card (via SZ #167 recovery):
- Advanced >> Partition SD Card >> Ext Size ( *2048M* ) >> Swap Size ( *0M *) >> ... took 5 minutes +/- (on 32 GB sdcard).

*Slim Bean (JB rom)*
* I used Slim-T959-2.7.0-OFFICIAL_20121012.zip (4.1.2, Semaphore JB 2.3.0sv, CWM 6.0.1.3)
* Current Slim rom builds found here.
*	1st Flash = *Status 7 error* (ie. incompatible partition layout).
*	2nd Flash = Immediately reboots (to update recovery) ....
- then error: *POWER RESET or UNKNOWN UPLOAD MODE* >>
- force back to recovery (ie. GB BL 2-button or Froyo BL 3-button).
*	3rd Flash = Installs ok.
*	Flash Slim addons: Slim_Gapps & Multi_DPI_Play_Store.
*	AROMA Filemanager.zip ~ If you can *mount /system* (in recovery), flash (run) this .zip to copy over a pre-edited *vold.fstab* file to */system/etc*.
- or ... flash your Root Explorer.zip (created with Cheatman's Base CWM .zip Package) and edit *vold.fstab* after booting.
*	Reboot = *POWER RESET or UNKNOWN UPLOAD MODE* >> hold down Power to force reboot. Should boot up ok this time.
*	Settings >> APN (*ok*), Baseband (*UVKA7*), IMEI (*ok*)

Optional:
* Update KA7 modem to *ICS-KB5*. Other ICS/JB modems found here.
* Update to latest Semaphore JB kernel.
* Install Semaphore Manager from the market.

*VOLD.FSTAB ( EMMC/SDCARD SWAP ):*
* AROMA Filemanager.zip >> The convenient way to swap vold.fstab files in recovery. Kernel must be able to mount /system first.
* Manually editing vold.fstab >> Edit using the method below - ie. JB = ( *S*,*0*,A,2 - *E*,*1*,1,0 ). Reboot for swap to take place.
* Suggestion: Make backup copies of the *vold.fstab* files and */efs* folder.

For reference, here's what the *edited *vold.fstab would look like.

*ICS:*
# internal sdcard
dev_mount *emmc */mnt/*emmc 1* /devices/platform/s3c-sdhci.0/mmc_host/mmc0

# external sdcard
dev_mount *sdcard */mnt/*sdcard auto* /devices/platform/s3c-sdhci.2/mmc_host/mmc2

*JB *:*
# internal sdcard
dev_mount *sdcard */storage/sdcard*0 *auto /devices/platform/s3c-sdhci.2/mmc_host/mmc2

# external sdcard
dev_mount *emmc */storage/sdcard*1 *1 /devices/platform/s3c-sdhci.0/mmc_host/mmc0

(*) NOTE: On JB, you really only need to swap "0" and "1" (Mount_Point) for it to work, but I prefer to also swap "sdcard" and "emmc" (Volume Label) - ie. to stay inline with the ICS swap methodology.

*LIFE AFTER EU:*
You'll get the hang of dealing with EU after flashing a few new roms, but here are some suggestions to streamline the process.

*AROMA Filemanager ( by amarullz )*:
Once you've edited vold.fstab, make a copy of it and place it on your sdcard. Then, on the next rom flash, you can flash (run) AROMA Filemanager (aromafm.zip) while in recovery to copy the backed up & pre-edited vold.fstab to the /system/etc location. This can be done right after flashing the rom, so you save a reboot step.

_NOTE: You must mount /system__ first from recovery (Mounts & Storage section). I've had issues mounting /system with Devil and Semaphore kernels, so this method may not always be available. Stock CM10 and subZero #167-VC kernels can mount /system (at least on my phone)._

*cheatman's CWM Flashable Zip Package:*
Instead of ADB, I prefer using Root Explorer (or any Root browser) to locate and edit the vold.fstab file. Using cheatman's CWM .zip package, you can make a CWM flashable version of Root Explorer (or other Root browser) to simply flash right after you flash your rom. Then, on your first rom load, you'll have access to your vold.fstab file right away. Make the changes and reboot. Then, you're back in business.

* First, copy your file browser .apk (/data/app) to your sdcard: ex. /data/app/com.speedsoftware.rootexplorer-1.apk
* Transfer the file to your pc.
* Open Data_Skeleton.zip on your pc (using 7Zip, WinRAR, etc).
* Drag your target .apk into the /data/app folder.
* Once the archive is updated, copy it back to your sdcard.
* Now, you have a CWM flashable version of your file explorer.

*MyBackup Root ( Rerware, LLC )*
I use this to make a backup of Titanium Backup - ie. both apk & data. On occassion, TiBu doesn't always restore its settings (ie. even "Auto Sync TB Settings" checkmarked in settings) - ie. settings, custom filters, schedules, etc. If I don't see my custom filters on the initial TB load, I use MyBackup Root to restore the TiBu data backup stored in rerware/backup/AllAppsBackups/. Losing TB settings may not be a normal occurrence for non-EU Vibes, but it happens to me frequently. Just passing it along. You can also create a CWM flashable .zip for this as well.

*Titanium Backup ( Settings ):*
As a redundancy, I also religiously backup my data/com.kerimidas.TitaniumBackup folder on my sdcard. However, simply restoring or overwriting that folder doesn't always work. So, my preference is restoring data via MyBackup Root.

*Titanium Backup ( update.zip ):*
Most convenient way to get TiBu loaded back on your phone is obviously creating the update.zip within the app and flashing it after the rom.

*IMEI:*
I've run into a strange quirk where I end up losing IMEI, Baseband, and APN - ie. depending on the Odin path I take. As a precaution, I recommend backing up the /efs folder whenever possible (just in case).

*General ROM Flashing Procedure (post-EU):*
Flash the new rom. Flash your file explorer.zip via CWM. Reboot. Edit your vold.fstab. Reboot to recovery. Flash the TiBu update.zip. Reboot. Run TiBu and restore all your goodness. Then, if TiBu settings haven't been restored, I use MyBackup Root to restore a saved data backup.

Running TiBu before editing vold.fstab gets a little screwy - ie. since the detected folder path doesn't match your previous settings. So, I find it more manageable to load TiBu well after doing the emmc/sdcard swap.

*EU #2 *(_this time on the External SD card_):
I would highly recommend against ICS roms (and CWM5) at this point. If you do stay on ICS and run into EU again (this time on the external sd), let me know. For me (& another person as well), it was actually no big deal. Remove the sdcard and mount it to your PC. You just run *chkdsk *from a command prompt ( H: = Drive Letter ): * chkdsk /x /f H: *... and it actually found no errors for me when I did this. Put the sdcard back in your phone, and you should be good to go. For me, I didn't lose any sdcard files at all. Everything was intact, and the phone was back to normal.

*JB ROMS:*
Just passing along my post-EU JB experience so far. Both Alex9090 & I have had no luck with the stock CM and Devil kernels - ie. they always boot right back into recovery. Semaphore kernel is the only kernel that actually boots up. So, even if you flash CM10, Helly Bean, PA, or whatever non-Semaphore kernel rom ... simply flash a Seamphore kernel immediately after a successful rom flash. You should be able to now bootup the rom.

Also ... Semaphore kernel is a little quirky booting up on post-EU phones. In my experience, it always "hangs" on the Semaphore kernel splash when rebooting the phone. So, simply wait until it hangs. With the phone unplugged, just hold down the power button to force another reboot. It will still stay a while on the Sempahore splash, but it will indeed eventually boot up.

*INTERNAL SDCARD MAGICALLY RESTORED:*
There have been a few good news stories for people magically getting their internal sdcard data restored: Alex9090, silvercrown266, and SVLAN.

* Alex9090 was on Semaphore kernel at the time (but not sure which rom). _I've been coming back to Slim Bean + Semaphore as my main stay. Hoping that Semaphore magic will be "magically delicious" for me some day as well._
* silvercrown266's method was on Helly Bean. _Conversely for me, I could never get HB to boot on its own. The only way I could get HB to boot up was flashing Semaphore kernel immediately afterwards. Thusly, no luck on my end with his method._
* SVLAN's method is a bit sketchy for me. Involves Chimera and pulling the SIM card. _I actually tried it with no luck. Plus Chimera lagged like crazy._

For reference, the recent success stories start with Alex9090's post on page 23:
http://forum.xda-dev...1580902&page=23

--------

Life is still manageable post-EU, so keep on keeping on, brother.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

^^^ Thanks for this... Except I have another issue on top of the EU error... Download mode is jacked up and Odin won't even detect my phone anymore. Here, I just posted this in the lounge... http://rootzwiki.com...550#entry991158


----------



## yosup

What rom & kernel are you on? Maybe try flashing another rom / kernel combo from recovery. Then see if Download Mode comes back. And, then, maybe try using that Eugene Froyo .tar in Odin.

:::EDIT:::
nm ... I just read your post in the Zen Lounge. Let's continue the discussion there.


----------



## lapdog01

Cobalt inferno theme chooser theme 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Cobalt inferno theme


Like, Like, Like ... damn, that got my Mojo risen!!









( Ain't nuthin but a Bling-thang, baby!! )


----------



## lapdog01

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki
pyrple rabbyt walls and theme http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21582-theme-chooser-xhdpi-hdpithe-pyrple-rabbyt-dark-sexy-pleasures-await/

Portholev2 uccw widget (nbakken81)http://mycolorscreen.com/2012/08/11/porthole-v2/

Purple Kush theme ( a little lighter purple) https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dustinb.theme.purplekush&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5kdXN0aW5iLnRoZW1lLnB1cnBsZWt1c2giXQ..


----------



## dougfresh

I love it Lappy Please share


----------



## lapdog01

From le vibe

Keepin the bling on every device (dont make me singlehandedly keep this thread movin......)


----------



## dougfresh

I command you Lappy to keep this thread going D.P.E.F!!! Lol Love your style brotha man!


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

For science! ... and minimalism!









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Nothing special, simple soft blue theme.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Keepin the thread alive
Sent from here


----------



## lapdog01

And once again







Sent from here


----------



## dougfresh

I really like those icons Lappy. Caring is sharing


----------



## samsgun357

+1, digging the font as well!

Would you prefer my usual method of conflict resolution?


----------



## samsgun357

Would you prefer my usual method of conflict resolution?


----------



## lapdog01

Nice gunny

See this guy for icons
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29659545&postcount=407

Or here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33397661&postcount=40

Gunny the font is called "vanquished". Can't find it now, will try to hunt it down for ya
Sent from here


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> And once again ...


You are my Ambassador of Bling, homie! Much luv, mang.


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> View attachment 35598


Yo, SammyBigPimpinG's ... what theme you rockin? Lookin sweet, hombre. 

Haven't seen red on my rig since Annex was kickin out his Enkyo theme. Almost forgot how sharp red looks.


----------



## lapdog01

Yo Big gun ......share the wall please?

@yosup..Doing the orange thing








Sent from here


----------



## icarianecho

Nothing special, just something a little festive ...


----------



## lapdog01

icarianecho said:


> Nothing special, just something a little festive ...


Very festive 
Sent from here


----------



## dougfresh

I'm simple


----------



## samsgun357

That is simple soft red from market (free) also on mega cm10 theme chooser thread on brown side. I believe I got the wallpaper from zedge, its vodafone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Sent from here


----------



## yosup

dougfresh said:


> I'm simple


Is that a sunflower-seed flavored Marijuana plant? Hehe.


----------



## dougfresh

I'm diggin' this...


----------



## lapdog01

Minimal bling
Sent from here


----------



## Woody

Now that is a sweet set up Lappy. I really like it a lot. 
Details? (So I can steal it. Hehe!!)


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Now that is a sweet set up Lappy. I really like it a lot.
> Details? (So I can steal it. Hehe!!)


My pleasure..wall.. http://db.tt/LblW5W7Q

Icons by seriously crazy
http://db.tt/TtkRAyMk

Uccw widget http://db.tt/YgiCIIb0

I'm using nova launcher. 5x5 grid with no dock. The uccw widget uzip is just gray, but you can choose any color within the uccw app. Also you can enable hotspots. Hit me up if you need any pointers..(though I doubt that i could impart anything to the MASSIVE BRAIN of mr. Wood 

Sent from here


----------



## Woody

I'm sure many know about this guy's work but Drew (SeriouslyCrazy) is leaps and bound above everyone else. He now has a thread going with some stuff. He jsut opened it yesterday, so it still a WIP but I would expect great things from that thread.

Black Bear Blanc also has a thread as well. He has stuff intermingled throughout, so it might be hard to find some things but here it is anyways.


----------



## lapdog01

Thanks wood..now wheres the BLING???? Dont keep your setup a secret.

Sent from here


----------



## Woody

I'm in between flashes right now so it's pretty weak. Going to flash JellyBam tonight and check it out (seems line PAC rom redux) and then Illusion over the weekend.


----------



## lapdog01

Please give me a critique on both. I flashed puremotives rom, but I quickly reverted to stalker. I had no gps, slow data, force closes etc. Illusion looks interesting

Sent from here


----------



## samsgun357

Nothing special, nova launcher with jelly dream theme icons, wall from zedge.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Icons,wall, and clock
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2091654
Sent from here


----------



## Woody

Lappy. Digging that screen. Killer thread for icons and walls. Drew does Top Shelf works. I have little to no artistic talent, so that ability is up there. Our buddy Annex is putting together a theming article/tutorial for XDA-U. Should be pretty sweet. Love the center clock font btw. I use the vinque.ttf as my home field font.


----------



## lapdog01

Woodrube said:


> Lappy. Digging that screen. Killer thread for icons and walls. Drew does Top Shelf works. I have little to no artistic talent, so that ability is up there. Our buddy Annex is putting together a theming article/tutorial for XDA-U. Should be pretty sweet. Love the center clock font btw. I use the vinque.ttf as my home field font.


I wish I could do the things that guys like Drew Can. Looking forward to getting some Annex knowledge. It might boost me to TRY theming ( do I hear laughter from the nation ?) Still using vanqushed as my font, Gotta look at vinque a little later.


----------



## samsgun357

Here is my current tab home screen. I'm thinking about getting chameleon launcher, anybody using it?








Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Here is my current tab home screen. I'm thinking about getting chameleon launcher, anybody using it?
> View attachment 36451
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


Lookin goooooooood gunny. Wifey has Chameleon on her nex10 and she stopped using it. Lotsa force closes and crashes. It looks like it could be a winner, but I think it will need a few more updates to be stable enough to use daily. I


----------



## lapdog01

I am posting this in hopes that YOSUP will come out and stop in the lounge
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

Lol, where o where is my boy Yosup???
Thanks Lappy on the heads up. I guess I'll wait a bit for chameleon.
New home on gs3








Eat Play Google


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Lol, where o where is my boy Yosup??? ...


Yoooooo ... I'm back up in dis mufugguh!! Lol. Thanks for looking out, bro. I'll see ya in our favorite watering hole.


----------



## samsgun357

Eat Play Google


----------



## samsgun357

Come on folks, show a homie screen to your homes eh.
Just something I was working on.








id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

sent with my fingers


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> ... id est quod est


_verbum _( ie. from the Compton side of Latin speak ).


----------



## dougfresh

Straight otta Compton sonny


----------



## lapdog01

The objective is to be anti- minimalist (for now)
sent with my fingers


----------



## dougfresh

OK lappy, I want a-step-by-step tutorial on how you make your phone so awesome. I want it like yours! No doubt!!!! Especially homescreens


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> OK lappy, I want a-step-by-step tutorial on how you make your phone so awesome. I want it like yours! No doubt!!!! Especially homescreens


lol. @ D'fresh . Lappy just peruses the world and borrows a little this and a little that. On this last screen I have Nova launcher with the Grid set to 10 x 12 Then Download these https://www.dropbox....k9zl/FmeZ38Gz_0 They work great on the Mako and Sg3. pick one of the templates and apply as your wallpaper. For the weather I use https://play.google....tm_campaign=fwd cuz it's clean, simple and customizable. Get some Icons here http://d-h.st/Fa5 or here or here http://forum.xda-dev...ns#post30656352 or use some you have stashed and resize to your liking. I use desktop visualizer for the Icons. Also I'm using Simple Calendar Widget https://play.google....simple calendar and play music along with news widget

That's the loose tutorial D"fresh. The REAL creative peeps are on  mycolorscreen.com They blow Lappy away. Lookin forward to see what the mind of dougfresh can cook up..peace

Go Here http://www.screenlicious.com/2012/11/30/triton/ and see how I blinged( is that a word??) out Wifey's Mako. Nice tutorial for the Mako Boyz


----------



## Br1cK'd

Would you really expect anything different from me? ;-)

I hand people my phone, they can unlock it, but have no clue from there. (Hint, swipe up for the app drawer... I still love Zeam!)

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## dougfresh

Sweetness personified Lappy! Good looking out, I'll scope it out later on after my BS 10-12 hour shift today


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Sweetness personified Lappy! Good looking out, I'll scope it out later on after my BS 10-12 hour shift today


keep them ducketts rollin in d'fresh. I got the same thing waiting for me on Monday.


----------



## samsgun357

id est quod est


----------



## samsgun357

id est quod est


----------



## Woody

S3 peeps What are you using to get your wallpaper resolution down to the screen size (720 x 1280)? I download a ton of WPs but very few actually fit the screen and I end up having to crop a bunch out. I have used Wallpaper Wizardrii a long time ago but it would not stop running in the background for me. Not sure why it would be, so I don't really use it. I also have QuickPic as my gallery and I know you can set the resolution that way but I've not had too much luck doing that for some reason.


----------



## lapdog01

Wood i use photoscape on my rig to adjust resolution then put em on susie

sent with my fingers


----------



## Woody

I re-suggest Wallpaper Wizardrii. That app has come a long way since the last time I used it. Still runs in background but now you can kill it properly. Phone doesn't really change that much so here's my tablet.
Left:







Center:







Right:







Wallpaper:


----------



## samsgun357

@Woody, like that wp on your tab, I'm running similar on mine. I snagged them from some Sony apps dl's, I think there was like 24 wp's in the zip.
I get most of my gs3 wp's from zedge.

BTW, I'm running smart launcher on the above screens (gs3). I'm really digging it!

id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

Somethin about Red.....

Hey Wood. You are correct. Wallpaper Wizidrii is MUCH better than before. Thanks
sent with my fingers


----------



## lapdog01

Some Mako love...
I think even the minimalist also known as BricK'd could like this screen
sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

Hey lappy, whats the name of the app you use to take screenies?

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Hey lappy, whats the name of the app you use to take screenies?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


I use Device frame generator on the Wifes N4 https://play.google....WdlbmVyYXRvciJd

And Phoneshot on the S3 and the N7 https://play.google....nBob25lc2hvdCJd

Frame generator seems to look a little cleaner, but both are good. Phoneshot has more devices


----------



## yosup

Damn, some amazing bling happening in the House of Zen.

@BigCahunas ... Is that lock screen an app or stock feature of Smart Launcher? Dig that look and those icons.

@ProfessorLapDiggity(NoDoubt) ... Damn, bruh, class is in session and Zen Bling Knowledge in full effect!! Luv it!! And, yes, definitely something about red.

@Woodz ... Wow, luv that WP. Very spiritual. Very ethereal. Very Zen.









@MakoBoyz ... Everytime I see the word "Mako," a song pops in my mind that goes a lil somethin' like ... "Mako, Mako Man ... I want to be ... a Mako Man." Lol.


----------



## samsgun357

The circle of apps is a feature of the launcher. It works with some of the adw themes. That is adw blue theme from Sean York. Give smart launcher a go. Its not as feature full as nova prime but it is so different and unique. Hopefully as development progresses, smart launcher will get a few more features like gestures etc.

id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

This is the last posted screenshot until I see dougiefresh's Mako screen....BLING UP FRESH 
sent with my fingers


----------



## dougfresh

Lol! I don't have anything special right at the moment. Just running Nova with zero apps on the home screens.Using Nexus 4 Dot LWP from the play store


----------



## samsgun357

Hey dougie, if you are a fan of clean home screen, try smart launcher. You can completely empty the home screen. You just swipe from the left or right, depending on how you set it, to get to apps. Check it out




















id est quod est









id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

Zen Throwback...( A DD Joint) awwww yeah
sent with my fingers


----------



## Br1cK'd

Now that's what I call a smooth operator


----------



## lapdog01

It seems as though the wife no longer needs my blinging input.
Sent From Ceci's Mako..


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> It seems as though the wife no longer needs my blinging input.
> Sent From Ceci's Mako..


So awesome ... Luvit!!


----------



## samsgun357

Its from adw launcher theme, Sean Yorks blue theme. I'll try and extract it for you.

Here you go http://db.tt/ywcsjXLC

id est quod est


----------



## lapdog01

I pried the wifes Mako out of her slender digits long enough to post her take on Zen purple









Gracias B


----------



## Br1cK'd

lapdog01 said:


> I pried the wifes Mako out of her slender digits long enough to post her take on Zen purple
> 
> View attachment 37444
> 
> 
> Gracias B


Quick, uninstall that one and install the new version before she gets it back! Lol, man, I'm glad she likes it.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach that same man to use Google Search, and he can answer his own questions for the rest of his life.


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> I pried the wifes Mako out of her slender digits long enough to post her take on Zen purple ...


That is most beautious maximus. Beautiful bling ... for a beautiful human being. Zen, baby.









( btw, I really dig that clock. That mellow purple's kinda soothing. )


----------



## lapdog01

yosup said:


> That is most beautious maximus. Beautiful bling ... for a beautiful human being. Zen, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( btw, I really dig that clock. That mellow purple's kinda soothing. )


Get some clock http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2091654
sent with my fingers


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> Get some clock http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2091654


Holy crap!! There's some "SeriouslyCrazy" bling goin on in there. Sweet hookup, mang!


----------



## lapdog01

DUSTstorm rollin'








sent with my fingers


----------



## lapdog01

Doin the Red while heading to the Airport








Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## dougfresh

Lappy, how the hell do you take those pics of the full phone, inquiring minds wanna know


----------



## Woody

Hey Doug. It was a couple of pages back but here it is.


----------



## dougfresh

Thanks broski


----------



## yosup

Sometimes I feel a little *red *... (Enkyo luv, mang, forever'z).










Currently playing on a Tab near me:










Sometimes I feel a little *blue *...

( Inspired by my Ambassador of Bling, _el LappidoDoggito_ )

















PS ... Here's a web-based alternative to the frame generator apps mentioned by lappy (Phoneshot and Device Frame Generator):
https://android-ui-utils.googlecode.com/hg/asset-studio/dist/device-frames.html

The Device Frame Generator app kept crashing on my Tab, so I just used this website to create the frame. Iz goo sheit, mang.


----------



## samsgun357

Hold up Yosup, what is that phone? It doesn't look like the vibe i have. And the tabby?

id est quod est


----------



## samsgun357

Here's a new screenie, rocking the zen dust! 








id est quod est


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> Hold up Yosup, what is that phone? It doesn't look like the vibe i have. And the tabby?


Lol. The phone frame is actually the Nexus S (ie. the SGS looked too damn ugly with that big ass physical home button taking up real estate). No Vibrant frame available, so Nexus S for now.

Tabby ... it's my o.g. 7" Galaxy Tab (GT-P1000). About as old as the Vibrant but still leaves me plenty satisfied.

Would luv to get my hands on a 10" tablet esp. running quads. 10" v. 7" is a completely different device tho. I've yet to really use my Tab in landscape mode.


----------



## samsgun357

I agree, I've got a 10.1 and its great for watching vids and surfing the net but for reading or even gaming its a little big. I want a 7" tab too. It be nice to have the full line up, 4.8", 7" and 10.1"!

id est quod est


----------



## Woody

Ah now see I am the opposite. I like browsing and vids on my 10" but I would rather play my games on the 10" way better than a 7". I have the boys' Nooks set up on my account so we share all the games and stuff and it works for them, but maybe I am just getting older and the screen looks better on mine. 
I
ve read a couple of books on it, but I am a purist and still love the printed word. Big nerd actually has a library like you see in the movies. Just no rolling ladder but I've read every one of them (400+ titles). It would pain me to epub all those. I suppose I could get an ogg file that sounds like a binding cracking though.


----------



## samsgun357

Don't get me wrong, gaming is cool on the 10" but some games require both hands and without a case/stand its a pain in the arse to try and hold it and play simultaneously. 
It is a completely different experience to have the physical book in hand. Its just such a convenience thing to read on the tabby. Plus, I mostly read nonfiction and like to pull up wiki info on the topic as I read. I like the idea of the cracking of a book binding, think I'm going to implement it!

*sorry for hijacking this thread with lounge talk*
BTW, where has N00B been? I've seen him over in "ciudad de marron" but no zen posts.

id est quod est


----------



## samsgun357

Something I did for S&G's.














????????


----------



## lapdog01

[attachment=37871:uploadfromtaptalk1364514466784.png
ORANGE LOVE....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

> *sorry for hijacking this thread with lounge talk*
> BTW, where has N00B been? I've seen him over in "ciudad de marron" but no zen posts.
> 
> id est quod est


¡Hola! I'm back.


















I know it's kinda plain, but at the same time, I like it. 

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## samsgun357

I found a cool launcher, action launcher pro. It has a side bar type list of your apps. The really cool feature is called shutter. You can swipe the icons on the home screen and it opens up as a widget.
Im still testing it so nothing special asfa icons etc. Heres some screens


























????????


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> Nothing special, simple soft blue theme.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Wallpaper plz.


----------



## samsgun357

Hey Shiz, out of all the screens on this thread, that is the one that I can't see, the pic is blank (on mobile).
If you can tell me what it looks like, I might be able to help you out. Most likely I got it from zedge, that's where I get most of my wp's.

????????


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> Hey Shiz, out of all the screens on this thread, that is the one that I can't see, the pic is blank (on mobile).
> If you can tell me what it looks like, I might be able to help you out. Most likely I got it from zedge, that's where I get most of my wp's.
> 
> ????????


Well I seem to have lost the post no worries ill check zedge.


----------



## Woody

I got it.


----------



## shiznu

Ty


----------



## shiznu

Crystal 2 theme by dark dog in the play store. One of the best themes I've ever seen right out of the box.


----------



## lapdog01

The car is an Audi Yosup ( like anyone cares)
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Woody

Wait! What? There's a car. I like that weather widget up there in the corner.


----------



## lapdog01

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=f0a7f91912ae2b52e0700f73990eb321&loc=http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2084351&page=2&v=1&libid=1364927716897&out=http://db.tt/El4T0Ya0&ref=http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2084351&title=BRKotucs [UCCW] [Theming, Widgets, Skins and More][Updated on 03/30/2013] - Page 2 - xda-developers&txt=http://db.tt/El4T0Ya0&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13649277418362
Get the uccw widger there wood...credit to BRKotucs
Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu

lapdog01 said:


> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=f0a7f91912ae2b52e0700f73990eb321&loc=http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2084351&page=2&v=1&libid=1364927716897&out=http://db.tt/El4T0Ya0&ref=http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2084351&title=BRKotucs [UCCW] [Theming, Widgets, Skins and More][Updated on 03/30/2013] - Page 2 - xda-developers&txt=http://db.tt/El4T0Ya0&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13649277418362
> Get the uccw widger there wood...credit to BRKotucs
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


I really need to learn how to use UCCW.


----------



## lapdog01

If I can do it ANYONE CAN..just d'load the app and go to the the thread I had linked. Pick one setup you like, get the widgets downloaded, open the app and "import the skin" then change the color, transparency etc. BRKotucs even tells u what setup he uses on Apex or Nova launchers. Most of his stuff is ready to use. Just goof around with it when you have 20 minutes to spare.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## yosup

lapdog01 said:


> The car is an Audi Yosup ( like anyone cares)


I'd let her work my stick shift.









( Audi ... always luv a pearlescent white paint job )


----------



## shiznu

Thanks lappy will do. Them UCCW home screens are the shiz.


----------



## samsgun357

yosup said:


> I'd let her work my stick shift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Audi ... always luv a pearlescent white paint job )


Yosup my boy, what did you think of that launcher?
I've seen a few others I might try. I'm still in love with smart launcher. The latest version has some new functions, really smooth.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> Yosup my boy, what did you think of that launcher? ...


My bad, homie. I'll play around with it this wknd. I was a long time Nova user. Then switched to Apex. Then switched back to Nova again. Maybe it's time to throw sump'n else into the mix. As long as the launcher has gesture launch, I'm good. Well, that and a super-tight grid. And tons of dock icon space. And ... ok, the list is rather extensive. Lol.


----------



## dougfresh

OK OK very boring, but I roll this way


----------



## shiznu

I like it DF I run no wallpaper and simple home screens most of the time myself.


----------



## samsgun357

I might as well drop this here too.
Buzz Launcher....Get it!








????????


----------



## dougfresh

I like that clock on the bottom Sam. I would love it but these Nav Buttons are in the way. On the Vibe it'll be sick


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> I might as well drop this here too.
> Buzz Launcher....Get it!
> View attachment 37995
> 
> 
> ????????


Yo gunny, is your name Jordan Taylor. Team Passion site of FB posted this


----------



## samsgun357

Negative freshman. Its a homepack from buzz launcher. Basically buzz launcher has an attached website where users upload their setups and others can download and apply the whole thing. So that guy must have grabbed the same one.
BTW, this launcher is very slick! All the functionality and customization as nova with other unique functions. All the widgets are buzz widgets (add-on from the market)

????????


----------



## shiznu

Took me a while to get used to it but now in hooked. Thanks for the tip gunny


----------



## samsgun357

Here's my new home screen.

????????


----------



## shiznu

I modded that batman with another wp. I need a better weather widget if anyone has a good one.


----------



## lapdog01

sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

HD widgets, BW widgets or uccw.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> HD widgets, BW widgets or uccw.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk HD


Yeah I have HD and BW. I've been playing with uccw and buzz a little more. Im trying to get more outside the box. Lol


----------



## samsgun357

Hey lappy, how'd you get dual pane with half wp?

????????


----------



## shiznu

Here is another but I'm still noob. UCCWv+ buzz launcher looks to have alot of potential. Really interested to see what all the other peeps come up with.


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Hey lappy, how'd you get dual pane with half wp?
> 
> í ½í´«í ¼í·ª


Gunny that screen is just 5 3x3 uccw widgets overlapped on a wall setup on Nova 10x8. Get the widgets here ( BK's GGrid) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36326804&highlight=ggrid#post36326804

You can change text color, make them more transparent etc.


----------



## Woody

Shiz I know you've moved on but here are some skullcandy and Dead skullcandy-ish icons for your stash.


----------



## samsgun357

Tweaked my last to make it my own.








????????


----------



## shiznu

Woodrube said:


> Shiz I know you've moved on but here are some skullcandy and Dead skullcandy-ish icons for your stash.


No man thank you. I can't seem to stay on anything to long. Lol
Y'all probably already know about it but make your own clock widget in the play store is pretty good.


----------



## samsgun357

????????


----------



## samsgun357

Here's another I did today.








????????


----------



## shiznu

Gunny plz share the voodoo u use to get the whole phone in the screenshot.


----------



## dougfresh

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.psrivastava.deviceframegenerator
Looks like it's not going to be supported anymore, might wanna keep it in your SD card. There's another a few pages back when I asked the same question


----------



## samsgun357

shiznu said:


> Gunny plz share the voodoo u use to get the whole phone in the screenshot.


I use phone shot from the market, its free!

????????


----------



## lapdog01

Trying some new things

sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

I like that Lappy! Are you using RoundR? And did you try buzz launcher yet? I think you'll like some of the home packs.

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> I like that Lappy! Are you using RoundR? And did you try buzz launcher yet? I think you'll like some of the home packs.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Not using round r big gun, but I have used buzz launcher. I kinda go back and forth with Nova for my Uccw setups and Buzz is really nice with the home packs.
sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

lapdog01 said:


> Not using round r big gun, but I have used buzz launcher. I kinda go back and forth with Nova for my Uccw setups and Buzz is really nice with the home packs.
> sent with my fingers


Your screenie looked rounded. I do the same, currently have 3 launchers setup, nova buzz and tw stock. Was testing the page buddy feature and it seems to only work with stock launcher.

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Oh .yeah the rounded look is a function of these specific uccw widgets and having Nova set up to allow overlap.keeps ya from having gaps and gives the rounded look

sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

I made this tonight. Left the border empty for multiwindow selector. Minimal blue Tron.















Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

That is SMOKIN GUN E


----------



## Woody

I like that too. Care to share the wall? If I put Tron in Zedge or Wallbase, all I get is Olivia Wilde, that blonde girl and movie clips (all of which I already have). I'm all about symmetry and dark colors.


----------



## samsgun357

Woody said:


> I like that too. Care to share the wall? If I put Tron in Zedge or Wallbase, all I get is Olivia Wilde, that blonde girl and movie clips (all of which I already have). I'm all about symmetry and dark colors.


Just type logos in zedge, I made up the name lol.
I used one of those helmets you posted as my avatar, thanks Woody.

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

I like it! There's no rule that says you have to have your weather widget up top! Do you big Lap D O double G!

Sent from my SPH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

sent with my fingers


----------



## dougfresh

Awesome Lappy! But low 30's.. . Buuuurrrr


----------



## lapdog01

Sux. I just checked the weather in Tampa..Maybe I should move to FLA????


----------



## lapdog01

sent with my fingers


----------



## samsgun357

Lappy, don't know if you are a bulls fan but here's a little tribute. Its not done, I'm going to change the icons a bit.














No tickee, No laundry!


----------



## samsgun357

OK I tightened it up.
View attachment 38383


No tickee, No laundry!









No tickee, No laundry!


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> OK I tightened it up.
> View attachment 38383
> 
> 
> No tickee, No laundry!
> 
> View attachment 38384
> 
> 
> No tickee, No laundry!


Thats Good stuff Big Gun. PLEASE share the wall


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> OK I tightened it up.
> View attachment 38383
> 
> 
> No tickee, No laundry!
> View attachment 38384
> 
> 
> No tickee, No laundry!


Where did you find those icons?


----------



## shiznu

Super simplistic.


----------



## samsgun357

I got the wall from a buzz home pack. I'll see if I can extract it for you lappy.

Shiz, the icons came from Seriously Crazies xda thread, lappy linked it a few pages back. I'll grab it and repost for you.

No tickee, No laundry!


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> I got the wall from a buzz home pack. I'll see if I can extract it for you lappy.
> 
> Shiz, the icons came from Seriously Crazies xda thread, lappy linked it a few pages back. I'll grab it and repost for you.
> 
> No tickee, No laundry!


Nice, thanks bro.


----------



## samsgun357

Here you go shiz, bookmark it, lots of cool icons, wp's and uccw skins.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2091654

Lappy, I can't extract that WP but I can take a screenshot of it empty, if you think you could use it. Just let me know.

No tickee, No laundry!


----------



## dougfresh

Well, you know


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Here you go shiz, bookmark it, lots of cool icons, wp's and uccw skins.
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2091654
> 
> Lappy, I can't extract that WP but I can take a screenshot of it empty, if you think you could use it. Just let me know.
> 
> No tickee, No laundry!


I will just get it from buzz. thanks Big GUN


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> Here you go shiz, bookmark it, lots of cool icons, wp's and uccw skins.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2091654
> 
> Lappy, I can't extract that WP but I can take a screenshot of it empty, if you think you could use it. Just let me know.
> 
> No tickee, No laundry!


Thanks, nice find I have it bookmarked.


----------



## lapdog01

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

Lapdog I'm diggin the new screen brother!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Thanks Gunny, I found A nice place for photographed walls http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/any/


----------



## samsgun357

I'm going red for awhile.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

lapdog01 said:


> View attachment 38475
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


Lappy, I'm guessing that's all UCCW?


----------



## lapdog01

shiznu said:


> Lappy, I'm guessing that's all UCCW?


the top is a clock and weather widget from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2084351&page=3 as well as the wall I got from my previous post, and some Icons from Seriously crazy


----------



## dougfresh

http://db.tt/pkh8iq8l

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2232770


----------



## lapdog01

Freshy D that screen is HOT. Thanks for sharing the mod.


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah Lapdog, I'm digging those mods fo' sho'


----------



## Br1cK'd

Wallpaper courtesy of lapdog, then it got some Zen Dust all over it....


----------



## lapdog01

Flame dusted wall...booooh yah. I like 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

New tab home screen. I'm digging the orange, no widgets just yet. I just put Carbon ROM on here and its like a brand new device. Just goes to show how slow tw can be, even if its modded.








Sent from my GT-p5110 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lapdog01

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Couple screens of ChaOS on gs3 with a chaos theme.














That is all for now.


----------



## yosup

Nothing fancy or new. Just brightened things up a bit (from my usual dark background). Switched to a nature wp. One of these days, I'll mimick the lapdog UCCW mastery. Until then, it's simple. It's all Zen ...









Makes me miss fishing (esp. that clear water near the bank). Throw on some polaroids and swing your hook into those bony lips. Yo, Sammy ... beer me. Warm up that bass boat engine. Let's wet a line and rip some lips up, mang!!









Btw ... I've been using a silver Ring dock icon (from a brownie link someone posted a while back), but I resized it to shrink down the scale. Works well as an icognito toggle or gesture icon. You can see the one tiny silver ring (underneath the blue folder icon), but there are actually 6 more on that home screen. I just cropped it into the inner emptiness (for a transparent look), and poof ... you've got stealth. Comes in handy to launch frequent thing'a'ma'jigs (as long as I remember where exactly I placed them though ...







).


----------



## yosup

For ya'll LMT Launcher fans, came across some nice color settings by Andro_Sneak (posts #405, #407, #410):

Pie colors: #ff33B5E5, #318b8f84, #FFFFFFFF, #a4152429, #a41b1c24, #2700a4fb,
Pie inner radius: 80
Pie outer radius: 120
Show app images: 2
User image scaling: 96
Pie status info colors: #ff33b5e5, #ff33b5e5, #d1000000,









I just changed the "select" color setting to match the JB blue. Here are my specs (using Xposed App Settings @ 140 dpi, 100 font scale):

Pie colors: #ff33B5E5, #ff33B5e5, #FFFFFFFF, #a4152429, #a41b1c24, #2700a4fb,
Pie inner radius: 70
Pie outer radius: 110
Show app images: 35
Pie status info colors: #ff33b5e5, #ff33b5e5, #d1000000,


----------



## samsgun357

Yosup ma-boy, did you ever try action launcher? Its pretty nice on a larger screen a la tablet. I'm still rocking buzz launcher for now, a few more features on it and I'll never look back.

That is all for now.


----------



## dougfresh

PA Moles' Sister website that has awesome WPs and icon goodness if youre into PA http://krebsmilk.de/portfolio.html
What's the secret to post pics in large format inside a post?
Here's my sreenshot with her WP lol
drop box style http://db.tt/CSVjg1Se


----------



## yosup

samsgun357 said:


> Yosup ma-boy, did you ever try action launcher? ...


I gave it a whirl, but the novelty wore off pretty quick. I'm just too used to my Nova layout. Maybe I'll check it out again for my Tab.


----------



## samsgun357

dougfresh said:


> PA Moles' Sister website that has awesome WPs and icon goodness if youre into PA http://krebsmilk.de/portfolio.html
> What's the secret to post pics in large format inside a post?
> Here's my sreenshot with her WP lol
> drop box style http://db.tt/CSVjg1Se


Do you have trouble posting large pics? I get the: failed because wrong format extension or some crap like that, not all the time though, about 90%. I can post smalls no problem. Wouldn't you know it, full size worked.








That is all for now.


----------



## dougfresh

Yeah Gunny, the pics can't be over 300k and at times our screenies are larger. Sometimes cropping does the trick


----------



## samsgun357

This ones for Dfreshness.








Lies, spewed poetically from the Galaxy S3!

Oops forgot the clock.








Lies, spewed poetically from the Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

I finally tinkered


----------



## dougfresh

I can't attach... Sorry, unless I DB


----------



## dougfresh

I finally tinkered... Damn it ! I have DB it http://db.tt/slMk0Jrs


----------



## samsgun357

Something I threw together








Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

Looks awesome Gunny! I have to try it too


----------



## lapdog01

Been a looong time since I posted some bling

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amandadam

Very cool, tell me how and what.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

amandadam said:


> Very cool, tell me how and what.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Credit goes to twoms go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43153094

it is all uccw widgets. 12x5 Nova launcher no shadow no dock, enable widget overlap. I just started at the top and placed widgets as 2x1 and resized them in order from top to bottom. took me about 15 minutes. ( don't forget to lock the desktop) Cheers Bro


----------



## samsgun357

That's some ill shit brotha!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> That's some ill shit brotha!
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


Its borderline too much but
I like a little excess gunny
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yosup

Lappy, that is wicked wicked!! One-screen shopping. Works ... esp. wid all dat SG3 screen real estate.


----------



## shiznu

Can't compare to the big lap dog. But here is something simple I thought looked OK on the white phone. Running carbon ROM and ash icons and the maker of those is a mystery ATM.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Screwing with some lockscreen icons. Only have 8 targets and Pluto didn't make the cut (again). Still looking for a proper Space/Star wallpaper. This one is a lwp and I'm not a big fan of those.







And yes, they are in order starting from the bottom. My CDO (alphabetical as it should be) won't let it be any other way. 
Now to make the Sun into a lockring.


----------



## samsgun357

That's pretty cool Woody! If I come across any good WP's I'll send em your way.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## Woody

Changed it up already. Haven't had a "theme" last more than 12hours. Just keep forgetting to take screenies.

Felling a bit tribal,






a bit toxic,






and a bit.... well, you know.


----------



## samsgun357

How do you change the lock screen target icons?
BTW, those screens are bad ass, pun intended.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## Woody

Not sure what ROM you are running but if it is AOKP based, you go into Rom Control>Lockscreen and you can change the target icons there. Just press the slide to the target and let the pop up come up. hit Unlock (or whatever app you want), then slide it back there again and then you can use a custom icon. Only thing is that you have to have at least 1 unlock target set. Personally I wanted it with no icons, but something in the framework won't let you do it without at least 1 icon set and it has to be unlock target too.

Here is a thread that will show you how to change the lockrings too.
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2176220

Found another one. The Candy Shop
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40240608


----------



## samsgun357

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## Woody

le Tablet

L:







C:







R:


----------



## shiznu

Love that wallpaper Woody. Is it a live one?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

No but man that would be cool if it was.


----------



## shiznu

Yes it would. I kanged it tho.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Very nice as always Modfather!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## lapdog01

Lappy's old school rewind
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Oh no he diin't

This is my rifle, I am The Gun!


----------



## samsgun357

Slim 4.3!









Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in.


----------



## lapdog01

Carbonized snd infected
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Beautiful Lappy! Now that I have ya on Hangout, maybe you can school me on that stuff. I still haven't messed with it too much.


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> Beautiful Lappy! Now that I have ya on Hangout, maybe you can school me on that stuff. I still haven't messed with it too much.


This is actually zooper widgets. I could direct ya to a tutorial, or if you are a glutton for incompetent teaching I coul make a video :mellow:
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Much love.we'll chat


----------



## lapdog01

Simplicity







http://mycolorscreen.com/2013/07/25/dark-yellow-2/
Wall and widget ...GaRyArTs
Icons....SeriouslyCrazy
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

Simple, beautiful widgets,nox icons

Everything Zen


----------



## shiznu

Carbon ROM
HD Widgets
Battery disc premium widget
Tha Phlash icons

Everything Zen


----------



## lapdog01

Illusion Rom, Kit Kat theme by Annex, icons by Seriously Crazy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

Big Lapdog, still creating some stunning screens brother!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lapdog01

samsgun357 said:


> Big Lapdog, still creating some stunning screens brother!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


Just borrowing from the creative minds adding my cartoon mind to the mix 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

I haven't been doing a lot of screen tuning lately, hell flashing for that matter. I really think I need a new device to spark my interest again. Don't get me wrong, love the gs3, just want something new.

Team Pipe Me


----------



## samsgun357

Here's what I got...nothing









There are some cool effects you can use when attaching a pic....I can just pretend I got a new screenshot lol

Team Pipe Me


----------



## Woody

Here's some walls I got from the brown side. They are Submicron's from Deviant Art.


----------



## Woody

Few more since Tapatalk is making me break it up for some reason.

These look awesome on a tablet btw.


----------



## shiznu

Woody can you link me to that thread for the wall's?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Woody

Give this a shot

http://submicron.deviantart.com/


----------



## lapdog01

Just cuz its been awhile







Minimal lappy
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

Got someone to make the Sun lockring for me.














Also made a HAL from 2001 lockring too. I'll upload them in the morning if anyone wants them.


----------



## amandadam

Using Themer,


----------



## ndwgs

Woody, is that Woodbox? I love the, Galaxy Theme!!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Woody

Yep, it is WoodBox. For some reason I cannot get that thing to zip up and flash. Might just write down everything that I have done to it and let you guys go the long way around the block.


----------



## samsgun357

Woody said:


> Got someone to make the Sun lockring for me. {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif uploadfromtaptalk1382069139810.jpg{style_image_url}/attachicon.gif uploadfromtaptalk1382069150291.jpg
> 
> Also made a HAL from 2001 lockring too. I'll upload them in the morning if anyone wants them. {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif uploadfromtaptalk1382069218919.jpg


I don't know why but I can never access your links Woody.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

Nuttin special, just getting it moving again









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody

Gunny, here is an anonymous icon you might like. Also a few wallies as well.


----------



## samsgun357

Thank you Woody, I'm digging that last one and the second will look good on the tabby!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody

I knew I had another cool one. Just had to find it.


----------



## Woody

Lock:







L:







C:







R:







Stealth Icons:







Jessie:


----------



## samsgun357

How'd you get my wife's photo?

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## Woody

Here's the full version in case you wanted to use it for "something".


----------



## samsgun357

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


Did you make the widgets yourself?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

The weather is called 1weather, the rest is simple text icons.

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## samsgun357

Not a screenshot.....bump

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

